# Donanimhaber vergleicht FX-8150 mit Intel Core i7-2600k & Phenom II X6 1100T!



## Revenger (11. Oktober 2011)

Donanimhaber hat so eben die CPU's FX-8150 mit Intel Core i7-2600k & Phenom II X6 1100T miteinander verglichen. Da ich über sehr gute türkisch Kenntnisse verfüge () wird in einem Vergleichsvideo auch alles sehr gut und näher erklärt, warum sie sie in welchen Benchmark diese CPU's getestet haben. Der Test beginnt ab Minute 7 im Video und es wird alles grafisch dargestellt ( Diagramme ). Davor gibt es eine kleine Einführung, wo die Eigenschaften des Bulldozers gezeigt werden (AMD's Folien).

Hier das Video!

Meine Meinung: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass in manchen Benches der Phenom dem Bulldozer überlegen ist. Dieses Zitat spiegelt auch meine Meinung wieder: "dozerin tekeri patlamiş ", das bedeutet soviel wie, "Der Reifen des Dozers ist zerplatzt "​


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

danke für die News 

jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten wie sich der Bully in der Praxis schlägt


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke für das Video. Da sieht mann mal was für ein Krüppel der Bulldozer ist. Es soll ja tatsächlich noch AMD Fans geben die glauben das alles gefaked ist.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

*Bietet wieder rosarote AMD-Brillen an* 

3 zum Preis von 2!

Sind natürlich alles falsche Steppings und gefakte Benches!

Okay mal ernst:
ich finde es schade, der Konkurrenzkampf wird dadurch leiden, aber es hat sich ja leider so abgezeichnet, auch durch die AMD-eignene Benches mit limitierender GPU und nicht bezeichneten CPUs (mal ehrlich, wenn er Bombe wäre, hätten sie geschrieben, das sie den i7 geknackt hätte, und nicht den Namen verschwiegen).


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mir trotzdem einen kaufen, wenn er mir nicht gefällt von der Leistung wird er wieder zurück geschickt und ich steige auf Intel um, obwohl ich mit AMD sonst immer sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. Oktober 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Danke für das Video. Da sieht mann mal was für ein Krüppel der Bulldozer ist. Es soll ja tatsächlich noch AMD Fans geben die glauben das alles gefaked ist.


 
Es wird sogar sicher genug geben die sich ihn trotz der misserablen Leistung kaufen werden, auch wenn sie einen X6 o.Ä. bereits besitzen...
Glücklicherweise gehöre ich nicht dazu, mein X4 rennt ohne Probleme (wahrscheinlich sogar dem Bulldozer davon)


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin bestimmt kein AMD-Fan-Boy - aber die müssen wirklich erstmal beweisen, dass es die Retail-CPUs sind. Denn die Bugs früherer Steppungs sind nun mal extrem leistungsbremsend.
Abgesehen davon fallen die Nasen, die ein paar Stunden vor der offiziellen Vorstellung großen Wind mit Benches machen, sowieso eher unter die Rubrik "Wichtigtuer". 
_Es ist erst vorbei, wenn die fette Lady gesungen hat_, heißt es in Opernkreisen. Wenn AMD gesungen hat - und das dauert ja nicht mehr lange - dann ist es endlich vorbei. 
Endlich! 
Dann ist immer noch genug Gelegenheit für Hohngelächter oder Massensuizid.


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

Morgen wissen wir mehr, dann wird auch die PCGH ihre Tests veröffentlichen


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gehöre ich nicht dazu, mein X4 rennt ohne Probleme (wahrscheinlich sogar dem Bulldozer davon)


 
In Games stimmt das wahrscheinlich sogar. Wird Bulldzer jetzt eigentlich in die Geschichte eingehen als grösste Epic Fail CPU?


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> In Games stimmt das wahrscheinlich sogar. Wird Bulldzer jetzt eigentlich in die Geschichte eingehen als grösste Epic Fail CPU?


 
Nein, dass ist schon der Phneom 1 und der Pentium D


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

Revenger schrieb:


> Donanimhaber hat so eben die CPU's FX-8150 mit Intel Core i7-2600k & Phenom II X6 1100T miteinander verglichen. Da ich über sehr gute türkisch Kenntnisse verfüge () wird in einem Vergleichsvideo auch alles sehr gut und näher erklärt, warum sie sie in welchen Benchmark diese CPU's getestet haben. Der Test beginnt ab Minute 7 im Video und es wird alles grafisch dargestellt ( Diagramme ). Davor gibt es eine kleine Einführung, wo die Eigenschaften des Bulldozers gezeigt werden (AMD's Folien).
> 
> Hier das Video!
> 
> Meine Meinung: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass in manchen Benches der Phenom dem Bulldozer überlegen ist. Dieses Zitat spiegelt auch meine Meinung wieder: "dozerin tekeri patlamiş ", das bedeutet soviel wie, "Der Reifen des Dozers ist zerplatzt "​


 und was ist jetzt dran neu ? die haben es geschaft ein 6kern leistung auf 4kerne Modul zu bringen das ist eine Leistungssteigerung von 50%  AMD
wenn jetzt einer mit octacore anfängt soll er sich dieshot 10x ansehen !


----------



## Rollmops (11. Oktober 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> In Games stimmt das wahrscheinlich sogar. Wird Bulldzer jetzt eigentlich in die Geschichte eingehen als grösste Epic Fail CPU?



Oder als CPU mit der schlechtesten Softwareunterstützung (resp. optimierung) ever.


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

so siehst nämlich aus  

die unterstützung ist einfach noch nicht da, die potentielle leistung schon.


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Oder als CPU mit der schlechtesten Softwareunterstützung (resp. optimierung) ever.


 nee den platz hatt doch schon der pentium4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2011)

Traue keiner Bilanz die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Man wird schon sehen wo die Reise hingeht, einfach abwarten und entspannt zurücklehnen


----------



## Revenger (11. Oktober 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Oder als CPU mit der schlechtesten Softwareunterstützung (resp. optimierung) ever.


 
Dem würde ich auch zustimmen. Es kam ja die Meldung, dass der Bulli seine volle Leistung erst unter Windows 8 zeigen kann.


----------



## klefreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Die schlechteste Softwareunterstützung hatte wohl der ITANIC Intel-Itanium 

ICh warte derweil auf morgen, auf was von PCGH..


----------



## geo (11. Oktober 2011)

ein Fake ist das nicht, aber die verwendeten Benchmarks sind ja auch ein Witz 
Ohne Optimierungen ist der BD eine Krücke, mit optimierter Software hat auch der i7 nix zu lachen 
Nicht mehr lange dann sieht man die Stärken und Schwächen schwarz auf weiß und dann dürfte auch dem letzten klar sein das der BD mehr Potenzial hat als alles andere das sich zur Zeit auf dem X86 Markt tummelt.
Klar, ganz gar ist der noch nicht, Phenom 1 die Zweite  nur das man diesmal ein Design hat das dem von Intel etwas entgegen zu setzen hat und in einigen Belangen hat AMD Intel sogar technologisch überholt. 
Im BD steckt auf jedem Fall mehr als man zu Anfang sehen wird


----------



## noghry (11. Oktober 2011)

geo schrieb:


> ein Fake ist das nicht, aber die verwendeten Benchmarks sind ja auch ein Witz
> Ohne Optimierungen ist der BD eine Krücke, mit optimierter Software hat auch der i7 nix zu lachen
> Nicht mehr lange dann sieht man die Stärken und Schwächen schwarz auf weiß und dann dürfte auch dem letzten klar sein das der BD mehr Potenzial hat als alles andere das sich zur Zeit auf dem X86 Markt tummelt.
> Klar, ganz gar ist der noch nicht, Phenom 1 die Zweite  nur das man diesmal ein Design hat das dem von Intel etwas entgegen zu setzen hat und in einigen Belangen hat AMD Intel sogar technologisch überholt.
> Im BD steckt auf jedem Fall mehr als man zu Anfang sehen wird



Dem stimme ich auch zu. Ich bin mir auch sicher, das unter der BD-Haube noch einiges an ungenützter Leistung steckt, die sich nach und nach entfalten wird.


----------



## Snake7 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mit welchem aktuellen Modell kann ich mein So 1366 920 c0 vergleichen?


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

geo schrieb:


> ein Fake ist das nicht, aber die verwendeten Benchmarks sind ja auch ein Witz
> Ohne Optimierungen ist der BD eine Krücke, mit optimierter Software hat auch der i7 nix zu lachen
> Nicht mehr lange dann sieht man die Stärken und Schwächen schwarz auf weiß und dann dürfte auch dem letzten klar sein das der BD mehr Potenzial hat als alles andere das sich zur Zeit auf dem X86 Markt tummelt.
> Klar, ganz gar ist der noch nicht, Phenom 1 die Zweite  nur das man diesmal ein Design hat das dem von Intel etwas entgegen zu setzen hat und in einigen Belangen hat AMD Intel sogar technologisch überholt.
> Im BD steckt auf jedem Fall mehr als man zu Anfang sehen wird


Dank Optimierungen wird sich die Leistung wie durch ein Wunder verdoppeln und der Bulldozer wird die nächsten 5 Jahre die Benchmarks dominieren 
Ist klar.


----------



## TheMF6265 (11. Oktober 2011)

denke ebenfalls, dass BD halt einen völlig anderen Ansatz (architektonisch) verfolgt, als Sandy Bridge 
Dass die erste Generation jetzt leistungsmässig nicht der wirkliche Brüller wird, kann man in gewisser Weise ja auch verstehen, es ist aber nicht so, dass kein Potential da wäre, gibt ja schon Software, die gut Nutzen draus zieht und die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigen sie dann vlt mit Piledriver 
Ich würd sagen wir schauen mal wie Bulli sich schlägt, ihn jetzt schon als Fail zu bezeichen find ich ein wenig früh


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> denke ebenfalls, dass BD halt einen völlig anderen Ansatz (architektonisch) verfolgt, als Sandy Bridge
> Dass die erste Generation jetzt leistungsmässig nicht der wirkliche Brüller wird, kann man in gewisser Weise ja auch verstehen, es ist aber nicht so, dass kein Potential da wäre, gibt ja schon Software, die gut Nutzen draus zieht und die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigen sie dann vlt mit Piledriver
> Ich würd sagen wir schauen mal wie Bulli sich schlägt, ihn jetzt schon als Fail zu bezeichen find ich ein wenig früh


 Piledriver soll ~10% mehr Leistung bekommen. Sagt zumindest AMD.


----------



## kazzig (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn sich jemand jetzt eine CPU kaufen möchte, führt einfach kein Weg an einem Intel vorbei - und ich nutze selber einen 955 BE.
Da kann noch so viele rosa Brillen tragen, wie man möchte. Wären die Preise für den 2500k oder 2600k wirklich exorbitant hoch (im Bereich 300€+), wäre der Bully mit sehr großer
Wahrscheinlichkeit der Star und den Preis-/Leistungskandidaten. Jetzt haben sie so lange Marketing mit ihren 8 Kernen betrieben, aber in der Zeit hätte man sicher andere, vernünftige Arbeit leisten können.

Ich möchte noch eine Sache zur Optimierung sagen:

Warum soll ich mir eine CPU kaufen, die evtl. von der aktuellen Umgebungsarchitektur (Anwendungen, Games, etc.) nicht profitiert, aber irgendwann Optimierungen erfahren soll? Niemand kann mir erzählen, dass
diese Art der Investition eine sinnvolle sein kann. Wenn ich die Leistung brauche, dann brauche ich sie im Jetzt und nicht nach einer unbestimmten Zeit!


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

kazzig schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand jetzt eine CPU kaufen möchte, führt einfach kein Weg an einem Intel vorbei - und ich nutze selber einen 955 BE.
> Da kann noch so viele rosa Brillen tragen, wie man möchte. Wären die Preise für den 2500k oder 2600k wirklich exorbitant hoch (im Bereich 300€+), wäre der Bully mit sehr großer
> Wahrscheinlichkeit der Star und den Preis-/Leistungskandidaten. Jetzt haben sie so lange Marketing mit ihren 8 Kernen betrieben, aber in der Zeit hätte man sicher andere, vernünftige Arbeit leisten können.
> 
> ...


dann währe immer noch phenomII x6 P/L zur auswahl


----------



## geo (11. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Dank Optimierungen wird sich die Leistung wie durch ein Wunder verdoppeln und der Bulldozer wird die nächsten 5 Jahre die Benchmarks dominieren
> Ist klar.



 schön das dir mein Beitrag so gut gefällt, aber ich glaube das du nix davon verstanden hast  
Wir werden sehn


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

geo schrieb:


> ein Fake ist das nicht, aber die verwendeten Benchmarks sind ja auch ein Witz
> Ohne Optimierungen ist der BD eine Krücke, mit optimierter Software hat auch der i7 nix zu lachen
> Nicht mehr lange dann sieht man die Stärken und Schwächen schwarz auf weiß und dann dürfte auch dem letzten klar sein das der BD mehr Potenzial hat als alles andere das sich zur Zeit auf dem X86 Markt tummelt.
> Klar, ganz gar ist der noch nicht, Phenom 1 die Zweite  nur das man diesmal ein Design hat das dem von Intel etwas entgegen zu setzen hat und in einigen Belangen hat AMD Intel sogar technologisch überholt.
> Im BD steckt auf jedem Fall mehr als man zu Anfang sehen wird


 
Das denke ich auch, denn die Bulldozer Architektur geht einen komplett anderen Weg als die von Intel. Intel setzt auf Nativ Kerne mit SMT. AMD setzt auf Nativ Kerne mit CMT wobei der 2. CMT Kern 80% der Leistung noch mal oben drauf packt. Es wird also interessant werden was nun wirklich besser ist. Aber von der Idee her, finde ich das von AMD doch deutlich besser, denn wenn die Software dafür gemacht ist, hat man fast doppelte Leistung und bei Intel nur maximal 30%. Wir werden sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## doodlez (11. Oktober 2011)

interesanterweise hat der BD nur knappe 100 Pkt mehr als mein E6600 in cpu Mark 99, bin ma gespannt was dabei rauskommt wenn mal die optimierung für AMD rauskommt


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

doodlez schrieb:


> interesanterweise hat der BD nur knappe 100 Pkt mehr als mein E6600 in cpu Mark 99, bin ma gespannt was dabei rauskommt wenn mal die optimierung für AMD rauskommt


  /sign (keine ahnung ob man das ernst nehmen darf aber ich find das ist der lustigste kommentar)


----------



## bulldozer (11. Oktober 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> und was ist jetzt dran neu ? die haben es geschaft ein 6kern leistung auf 4kerne Modul zu bringen das ist eine Leistungssteigerung von 50%  AMD
> wenn jetzt einer mit octacore anfängt soll er sich dieshot 10x ansehen !


"4 Kerne Modul" so kann mans auch schön reden
Man kann es weder als 4 noch als 8-Kerner beschreiben.

Es geht sich um die Leistung als ganzes, und hier hat BD schlichtweg versagt.
Würde AMD noch BD mit mehr Modulen bringen wäre as natürlich was anderes, aber der FX-8150 ist nunmal die Top-CPU der Lineup und muss somit mit dem X6 und nicht mit dem X4 verglichen werden. Selbst Piledriver soll ja nun mit lediglich 4 statt 5 Modulen kommen.



geo schrieb:


> ein Fake ist das nicht, aber die verwendeten Benchmarks sind ja auch ein Witz
> Ohne Optimierungen ist der BD eine Krücke, mit optimierter Software hat auch der i7 nix zu lachen
> Nicht mehr lange dann sieht man die Stärken und Schwächen schwarz auf weiß und dann dürfte auch dem letzten klar sein das der BD mehr Potenzial hat als alles andere das sich zur Zeit auf dem X86 Markt tummelt.
> Klar, ganz gar ist der noch nicht, Phenom 1 die Zweite  nur das man diesmal ein Design hat das dem von Intel etwas entgegen zu setzen hat und in einigen Belangen hat AMD Intel sogar technologisch überholt.
> Im BD steckt auf jedem Fall mehr als man zu Anfang sehen wird


Da hat wohl jemand eine Glaskugel?



TheMF6265 schrieb:


> denke ebenfalls, dass BD halt einen völlig anderen Ansatz (architektonisch) verfolgt, als Sandy Bridge
> Dass die erste Generation jetzt leistungsmässig nicht der wirkliche Brüller wird, kann man in gewisser Weise ja auch verstehen, es ist aber nicht so, dass kein Potential da wäre, gibt ja schon Software, die gut Nutzen draus zieht und die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigen sie dann vlt mit Piledriver
> Ich würd sagen wir schauen mal wie Bulli sich schlägt, ihn jetzt schon als Fail zu bezeichen find ich ein wenig früh


AMD selbst offenbarte, dass Piledriver 10% schneller sein wird. Damit würde man im nächsten Jahr grade mal die Leistung des 2600k erreichen während SB-E und Ivy Bridge schon längst draußen wären.



zeffer schrieb:


> dann währe immer noch phenomII x6 P/L zur auswahl


Der 2500k bietet immer noch ein besseres P/L als die X6 Phenoms.


Unterm Strich wird man wahrscheinlich noch nen Leistungsschub mit Win8 sehen, aber der soll laut News nur bei 2 - 10% liegen, also nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Dolomedes (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich kauf mir nen 8 Kerner, keine Frage 
Es geht mir nicht um Intel oder AMD (Habe Beides), die Kommentare der möchtegern Ingeneure kann ich getrost Ignorieren,...


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> ...Der 2500k bietet immer noch ein besseres P/L als die X6 Phenoms....


 thema closed ? rosa brille Gefahr !    Recherche hilft


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Oktober 2011)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich würd sagen wir schauen mal wie Bulli sich schlägt, ihn jetzt schon als Fail zu bezeichen find ich ein wenig früh


Das sehe ich aber auch so. Ich klar, dass jetzt die ganzen Intel-Fans aufspringen, Jubelchöre anstimmen und mit den Worten "wer es jetzt noch verleugnet, der lebt an der Realität vorbei" (oder ähnlich) mit dem Finger auf ernannte AMD-Fanboys zeigen, aber für mich ist bis morgen noch kein Benchmark glaubhaft. Es mag gut sein, dass die Bulldozer wirklich miserabel abschneiden, das hört man ja aktuell aus mehreren Quellen. Aber bevor ich nicht einen Benchmark nach Ablauf der NDA-Frist zu Gesicht bekomme, würde ich die bisher gezeigten Benchmarks mit einem kritischen Auge betrachten.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit AMD-Fanboy. Schaut in mein Profil, in meinem PC schlägt ein Intel-Herz.
 gRU?; cAPS


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2011)

Interessant ist auch die Farbgebung der Balken bei DH  Für Intelianer beruhigendes blau und der Bulli ist gefährlich rotorange 
In Spielen ist Bulli seehr nahe am I7 dran, in Civ5 sogar drüber


----------



## bulldozer (11. Oktober 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> thema closed ? rosa brille Gefahr !  *Recherche hilft*


Dann mach dich mal an die Arbeit bevor du dich noch mehr ins lächerliche ziehst 

Finde lustig wie die "Anhänger" immer versuchen ihren Lieblingsverein in jeder Hinsicht gut zu reden.

Ich kann die Sache trotz AMD Logo und Benutzername objektiv betrachten, andere wohl nicht :}


----------



## da_exe (11. Oktober 2011)

Auch is komisch, das der da die ganze Zeit ein MSI Board vor sich hat, wo doch AMD die Samples mit CHV verschickt 



> Ich kann die Sache trotz AMD Logo und Benutzername objektiv betrachten



Objektiv kann schon ma garnich, weil bis jetzt nix zu 100pro sicher is,,, als is es eher wohl subjektiv was du meinst


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Dann mach dich mal an die Arbeit bevor du dich noch mehr ins lächerliche ziehst
> 
> Finde lustig wie die "Anhänger" immer versuchen ihren Lieblingsverein in jeder Hinsicht gut zu reden.
> 
> Ich kann die Sache trotz AMD Logo und Benutzername objektiv betrachten, andere wohl nicht :}


 zu glück ist mir egal wer das letzte wort hat 
und einen gegenbeweiss wirst du wohl kaum erbringen, der widerlegt das ein 2500k System weniger kostet wie ein System mit einem 1090t bei subjektiver Betrachtung allein der Anschafungspreiss der CPU beträgt mehr als 100€ unterschied

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/517718 =147,65
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/637753 =44
beimaufrüsten =191,65

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/580328 =184,80
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/640109 =45,69
beimaufrüsten =229,69

macht 38,04€ unterschied (19,85%)
bei Ø14,6% mehr Leistung laut PCGH Print 11/2011


also 19,85% mehr kosten für 14,6% mehr Leistung (strom nicht mitberechnet da kein ganzes system)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch, denn die Bulldozer Architektur geht einen komplett anderen Weg als die von Intel. Intel setzt auf Nativ Kerne mit SMT. AMD setzt auf Nativ Kerne mit CMT wobei der 2. CMT Kern 80% der Leistung noch mal oben drauf packt. Es wird also interessant werden was nun wirklich besser ist. Aber von der Idee her, finde ich das von AMD doch deutlich besser, denn wenn die Software dafür gemacht ist, hat man fast doppelte Leistung und bei Intel nur maximal 30%. Wir werden sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


Naja du vergleichst da Äpfel mit Birnen, SMT ist nur eine kleine Erweiterung die dazu dient den Prozessor besser auszulasten,d.h. je besser ein Programm programmiert ist bzw. die CPU auslasten kann desto weniger Nutzen zieht man aus SMT. 
Aber SMT braucht auch so gut wie keine DIE Fläche /Transistoren und letztendlich quasi keine zusätzliche Leistung um mehr Performance zu bekommen,in dem man einfach die Auslastung steigert.

CMT hingegen nutzt eigene Pipelines um mehr Leistung zu generieren , wird durch die geteilten Einheiten offensichtlich recht stark abhängig von der Programmierung. Gerade wenn man am Markt unterlegen ist , und der Compiler der Konkurrenz quasi Standard ist ,würde ich mir das aber 2 Mal überlegen ob man darauf hofft dass extra auf eine Architektur hin optimiert wird. Ist das Programm aber nicht darauf getrimmt auf BD zu laufen (siehe so gut wie alle Leaks bisher), profitiert man nicht davon , hat aber wesentlich mehr Transistoren verbaut und verbrät mehr Leistung.

Interessant ist dass es sich bei Nvidia und AMD nicht viel anders verhält, AMDs GPUs sind extrem Treiberabhängig und kämpfen mit der Auslastung, wo hingegen Nvidia die GPUs viel einfacher sehr gut auslasten kann.
Sieht man auch an der theoretischen Rechenleistung die bei AMD zum Großteil verpufft


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Auch is komisch, das der da die ganze Zeit ein MSI Board vor sich hat, wo doch AMD die Samples mit CHV verschickt
> 
> 
> 
> Objektiv kann schon ma garnich, weil bis jetzt nix zu 100pro sicher is,,, als is es eher wohl subjektiv was du meinst


 
Wo du es sagst, jetzt fällt es mir auch auf.... So enttarnt man einen als Fake


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch die Farbgebung der Balken bei DH  Für Intelianer beruhigendes blau und der Bulli ist gefährlich rotorange
> In Spielen ist Bulli seehr nahe am I7 dran, in Civ5 sogar drüber


 
Ich kaufe mir auch für Civ5 nen Bulli 

Jedenfalls ist das Problem, das auch eine "eventuelle", in "ferner Zukunft" vielleicht "verfügbare", sicher tolle "Optimierung "der Kernauslastung sowas von nutzlos ist. 
Das sind leere Worte, entscheidend ist, was der Rappel-Chip heute hier auf den Markt bringt, mit welcher Leistung er heute und vll noch in 2 Wochen dies und jenes kann. Denn danach entscheiden die Käufer, und damit meine ich sowohl den MM-Kunden, wie auch den Gamer aus diesen und jenen, einschlägig bekannten Foren.
Gut, früher war es schlimmer, da hielt ein CPu gute 1,5 jahre und war total überholt. Heute spielte ich bis gestern noch auf meinem oc E8500 Duo, der im Grunde nur durch die Graka limitiert wurde, und dennoch finde ich, das es sich nicht lohnt heutzutage bei einem PC-kauf nicht das beste P/L zu nehmen, und das scheint der Bulli nicht zu bieten.
Bleiben aus Sicht eines P/L oder L -Käufers nun 2 Entscheidungen:
Kaufe ich Leistung: i7 2600k, oder warten auf die SB-E (was zu teuer wäre denke ich mal)
Kaufe ich P/L: als AMD-Bevorzuger dann den Phenom und als Intelianer dann eine Sandy i5, deren Preis momentan super-fair ist für die Leistung, Stromaufnahme und OVerclocking-Möglichkeit.

Für mich fällt der 8150 irgendwo dazwischen, er hat nicht die beste Leistung, aber auch nicht den Preis, der die leistung rechtfertigt.
Und wie gesagt, wieso sollte er in Zukunft aufholen... Intel ist doch nicht blöd und wir die Ivy wohl auch anwenderoptimieren. Und ich traue es ehrlich gesagt eher Intel zu, als AMD.

Edit: Seit wann kostet ein Thuban 1090T nur noch 70€?? oder woher nimmst du die vollkommen Überzogenen 100€ Preisunterschied bei einem reinen CPU kauf?


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer alle wissen wie der MM-Kunde entscheidet 
Gute Spielleistung ist für mich ein Kaufargument


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Naja du vergleichst da Äpfel mit Birnen, SMT ist nur eine kleine Erweiterung die dazu dient den Prozessor besser auszulasten,d.h. je besser ein Programm programmiert ist bzw. die CPU auslasten kann desto weniger Nutzen zieht man aus SMT.
> Aber SMT braucht auch so gut wie keine DIE Fläche /Transistoren und letztendlich quasi keine zusätzliche Leistung um mehr Performance zu bekommen,in dem man einfach die Auslastung steigert.
> 
> CMT hingegen nutzt eigene Pipelines um mehr Leistung zu generieren , wird durch die geteilten Einheiten offensichtlich recht stark abhängig von der Programmierung. Gerade wenn man am Markt unterlegen ist , und der Compiler der Konkurrenz quasi Standard ist ,würde ich mir das aber 2 Mal überlegen ob man darauf hofft dass extra auf eine Architektur hin optimiert wird. Ist das Programm aber nicht darauf getrimmt auf BD zu laufen (siehe so gut wie alle Leaks bisher), profitiert man nicht davon , hat aber wesentlich mehr Transistoren verbaut und verbrät mehr Leistung.
> ...


 
SMT sind 5% mehr DIE fläche und CMT 20%. So viel das nicht. Aber im großen und ganzen hast du recht ja. Allerdings kannst du AMD und Nvidia nicht vergleichen, denn der Marktanteil dort liegt bei 50/50 im Moment +-. Da wird auch mehr auf Nvidia gesetzt obwohl AMD die wesentlich höhere Rechenleistung hat. Eine 6970 hat eine Rechenleistung von 3TFlops, eine GTX580 von gerade mal 1,5. Aber ich denke eh das sich da noch einiges ändert. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass der BD gar keine Desktop CPU ist, sondern einfach eine Server CPU auf einem Desktop Sockel ist. Wozu sonst so eine Multithreading CPU bauen wenn die als Anwender nicht gebraucht wird? Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, bekommt AMD es anders geregelt die CPU mit allen Programmen voll zu nutzen? Ich denke mal der BD2 wird schon ganz anders aussehen in der hinsicht.




plaGGy schrieb:


> Für mich fällt der 8150 irgendwo dazwischen, er hat nicht die beste Leistung, aber auch nicht den Preis, der die leistung rechtfertigt.
> Und wie gesagt, wieso sollte er in Zukunft aufholen... Intel ist doch nicht blöd und wir die Ivy wohl auch anwenderoptimieren. Und ich traue es ehrlich gesagt eher Intel zu, als AMD.


 
Deswegen sind auch mehr Inovationen der letzen Jahr auf das Konto von AMD zu schreiben? SSE5(AVX), APU´s, NB in CPU, Speichercontroller in CPU, FSB wegfall, x64 sind alles dinge die AMD entwickelt hat und Intel anschließend durch Patenübergabe oder Lizenzrechte von AMD bekam.


----------



## axxo (11. Oktober 2011)

Weil hier alle von Windows 8 reden: ich bin mir sicher, Win7 wird sich ähnlich lange wie Windows XP halten, bzw. die Umstiegsbereitschaft auf Win 8 wird sehr sehr gering sein, ähnlich wie damals als Vista raus kam, ich prophezeie eine ähnliche Enttäuschung.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Deswegen sind auch mehr Inovationen der letzen Jahr auf das Konto von AMD zu schreiben? SSE5(AVX), APU´s, NB in CPU, Speichercontroller in CPU, FSB wegfall, x64 sind alles dinge die AMD entwickelt hat und Intel anschließend durch Patenübergabe oder Lizenzrechte von AMD bekam.



Was nützt AMD die besten Entwicklungen, wenn sie damit wirtschaftlich nicht wirklich was erreichen?
Wenn der Bulli nicht gut wird, und wenn das auch nur das BD1 B2 Stepping betreffen sollten, werden viele, die atm mit dem CPu-kauf liebäugeln ne Sandy nehmen, oder eben noch ein wenig warten (SBE oder i7 2xxx9).
Das ist eigentlich alles Einkommen, das sich AMD nicht gerade leisten kann nicht zu bekommen.
ich will nicht wissen, welche Milliarden wirtschaftlich in den bulli geflossen sind, die erstmal wieder rauskommen müssen.

Und wie gesagt, ich wünsche AMD dabei nichts schlechtes, ich sehe einen Markt wie ATI und Nvidia derzeit als sehr gut für die Entwicklung an.


----------



## blackout24 (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der immer Domaininhaber ließt? 
Ich bin auch Domaininhaber und häng es nicht gleich an die große Glocke....

On-Topic: Na bei den Aussicht gibts wohl kein Grund nicht zu einem i5 zu greifen der für 180 Euro super Leistung und Overclocking Potential bietet und sich schon hundert Tausendfach bei den Leuten im Rechner bewährt hat.


----------



## bulldozer (11. Oktober 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> zu glück ist mir egal wer das letzte wort hat
> und einen gegenbeweiss wirst du wohl kaum erbringen, der widerlegt das ein 2500k System weniger kostet wie ein System mit einem 1090t bei subjektiver Betrachtung allein der Anschafungspreiss der CPU beträgt mehr als 100€ unterschied
> 
> boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE =147,65
> ...


 
In Anwendungen die auf viele Threads setzen wie Encoding, Rendering und dergleichen kann der Phenom bereits nicht mithalten (ein 1100T liegt über 20% zurück). Wenn man dann noch die Spiele in Betracht zieht, vergrößert sich der Abstand je nach Spiel umso mehr, besonders bei MGPU Systemen in denen der Phenom anfängt zu limitieren. (ganz vom OC Potential abgesehen wodurch sich der SB sogar noch weiter absetzen würde)




da_exe schrieb:


> Objektiv kann schon ma garnich, weil bis jetzt nix zu 100pro sicher is,,, als is es eher wohl subjektiv was du meinst


Rein hypothetische Frage: Wieso sollte man beispielsweise PCGH mehr trauen als einem vorab veröffentlichten Test von donanimhaber, Lab501, legitreviews.com oder zahlreichen anderen Quellen die alle zufälligerweise das selbe Erbegnis zeigen?
Ist es nur deswegen, weil die o.g. Quellen sich nicht an die NDA gehalten haben und somit automatisch unglaubwürdig erscheinen?
Glauben einige von euch wirklich, dass sich die Leute hinsetzen und die ganzen Diagramme und Werte aufwendig faken, nur so zum spaß oder aus langeweille?


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> In Anwendungen die auf viele Threads setzen wie Encoding, Rendering und dergleichen kann der Phenom bereits nicht mithalten (ein 1100T liegt über 20% zurück). Wenn man dann noch die Spiele in Betracht zieht, vergrößert sich der Abstand je nach Spiel umso mehr, besonders bei MGPU Systemen in denen der Phenom anfängt zu limitieren. (ganz vom OC Potential abgesehen wodurch sich der SB sogar noch weiter absetzen würde)


 beim encodieren unterliegt der 2500k dem 1100t schließlich ging es bei dem Vergleich von uns 2 um P/L der (2600k kostet fast 70€ mehr)


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Weil hier alle von Windows 8 reden: ich bin mir sicher, Win7 wird sich ähnlich lange wie Windows XP halten, bzw. die Umstiegsbereitschaft auf Win 8 wird sehr sehr gering sein, ähnlich wie damals als Vista raus kam, ich prophezeie eine ähnliche Enttäuschung.


 Auf jeden Fall wird die Umstiegsbereitschaft bei Bullibesitzern recht hoch sein


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Rein hypothetische Frage: Wieso sollte man beispielsweise PCGH mehr trauen als einem vorab veröffentlichten Test von donanimhaber, Lab501, legitreviews.com oder zahlreichen anderen Quellen die alle zufälligerweise das selbe Erbegnis zeigen?
> Ist es nur deswegen, weil die o.g. Quellen sich nicht an die NDA gehalten haben und somit automatisch unglaubwürdig erscheinen?
> Glauben einige von euch wirklich, dass sich die Leute hinsetzen und die ganzen Diagramme und Werte aufwendig faken, nur so zum spaß oder langeweille?


 

Es gibt halt immer noch Leute, die an die Auferstehung der Toten glauben.
Ich hätte mich sehr gefreut wenn der Bulldozer was geiles geworden wäre.
Aber wenn schon AMD Folien posted die im Grafiklimit gebencht wird. Und dann etliche geleakte Benchmarks. 
Langsam sollte einem die Wasserbombe im Gesicht schon geplatzt sein.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Rein hypothetische Frage: Wieso sollte man beispielsweise PCGH mehr trauen als einem vorab veröffentlichten Test von donanimhaber, Lab501, legitreviews.com oder zahlreichen anderen Quellen die alle zufälligerweise das selbe Erbegnis zeigen?
> Ist es nur deswegen, weil die o.g. Quellen sich nicht an die NDA gehalten haben und somit automatisch unglaubwürdig erscheinen?
> Glauben einige von euch wirklich, dass sich die Leute hinsetzen und die ganzen Diagramme und Werte aufwendig faken, nur so zum spaß oder aus langeweille?


 Nicht gefaked aber die Auswahl der Benchmarks bei DH ist ProIntel. In jede Studie/Test fliesst halt irgendwo die Meinung des Erstellenden mit ein. 
Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Benches mit Bfbc2?


----------



## bulldozer (11. Oktober 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> beim encodieren unterliegt der 2500k dem 1100t schließlich ging es bei dem Vergleich von uns 2 um P/L


Also laut CB-Test ist der 2500k schneller.

Getestet wurden x264 HD Benchmark und MainConcept H.264.

Habe es jetzt nicht mit anderen Quellen gegen verglichen, aber CB scheint mir eine sehr glaubwürdige Quelle zu sein.

Denke mal, dass sich der Aufpreis im Vergleich zur teilweise knappen Mehrleistung hier und da schon zugegebenermaßen relativiert, in anderen Bereichen wiederum schon als sehr lohnenswert zu erachten ist.

Kommt teilweise auf den Anwendungsbereich an.


----------



## DeRtoZz (11. Oktober 2011)

Also expandieren ist wohl nicht gerade im Sinne der Seite. Donanimhaber verfügt über gute Informationskanäle die sich in Vergangenheit vermehrt bewiesen das die potenzial hat. Ich schaue auch Donanimhaber ab und zu vorbei, aber nur mit dem Google Übersetzer, wenn die schon das Publikum von Aussen erreichen wollen sollen die mal wenigstens eine Kolumne oder das Gefragteste in einer Sprache verfassen damit man die Masse erreicht. PCGH führt z.B. sowas in Englich, auch wenn von den "Presse Publiezierungen" als Tagesgeschäft lebt.


----------



## Hademe (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs von anfang an gewusst! Alles andere wäre auch nicht typisch AMD gewesen.


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Also laut CB-Test ist der 2500k schneller.
> 
> Getestet wurden x264 HD Benchmark und MainConcept H.264.
> 
> Habe es jetzt nicht mit anderen Quellen gegen verglichen, aber CB scheint mir eine sehr glaubwürdige Quelle zu sein.


in test 2 davon schon nicht mehr bei x264HD


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> beim encodieren unterliegt der 2500k dem 1100t schließlich ging es bei dem Vergleich von uns 2 um P/L der (2600k kostet fast 70€ mehr)


 
gehts hier nun um i5 2500k vs Thuban oder um i7 2600k vs Thuban?

oder gehts hier um i7 vs Bulli??


Weil zwischen 2500k und Thuban liegen vll 30-40€ je nach Händler. Und die sind in der Sandy gut angelegt, oder willst du mir erzählen, das du den ganzen Tag nur Encoding betreibst  

Der i7 ist halt eine Stufe höher und da gibts auch atm keine AMD CPU, und wenn der Bulli nicht die gleiche Leistung vom Start weg hinlegt, gibts da auch weiterhin im Enthusiast-Bereich kein.

Edit: Meine im high-end bereich, weil i7 2600 is ja noch Highend


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Rein hypothetische Frage: Wieso sollte man beispielsweise PCGH mehr trauen als einem vorab veröffentlichten Test von donanimhaber, Lab501, legitreviews.com oder zahlreichen anderen Quellen die alle zufälligerweise das selbe Erbegnis zeigen?
> Ist es nur deswegen, weil die o.g. Quellen sich nicht an die NDA gehalten haben und somit automatisch unglaubwürdig erscheinen?
> Glauben einige von euch wirklich, dass sich die Leute hinsetzen und die ganzen Diagramme und Werte aufwendig faken, nur so zum spaß oder aus langeweille?


 
Weil Intel in der vergangenheit viel Geld dafür Bezahlt hat das AMD nicht verkauft wird, weil Intel wusste das sie die deutlich schlechteren CPU´s hatten. Ich will es denen jetzt nicht unterstellen, aber bis die NDA nicht abgelaufen ist ist betrachte ich alle "Tests" mit großer Vorsicht.


----------



## winpoet88 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dieser Vergleich wirklich der Wahrheit entspricht, ist das bitter für AMD......! Schade, wenn der "Bulli" wirklich Leistung hätte, würde ich ihn kaufen, aber so......Nein,Danke !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> SMT sind 5% mehr DIE fläche und CMT 20%. So viel das nicht. Aber im großen und ganzen hast du recht ja. Allerdings kannst du AMD und Nvidia nicht vergleichen, denn der Marktanteil dort liegt bei 50/50 im Moment +-. Da wird auch mehr auf Nvidia gesetzt obwohl AMD die wesentlich höhere Rechenleistung hat. Eine 6970 hat eine Rechenleistung von 3TFlops, eine GTX580 von gerade mal 1,5. Aber ich denke eh das sich da noch einiges ändert. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass der BD gar keine Desktop CPU ist, sondern einfach eine Server CPU auf einem Desktop Sockel ist. Wozu sonst so eine Multithreading CPU bauen wenn die als Anwender nicht gebraucht wird? Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, bekommt AMD es anders geregelt die CPU mit allen Programmen voll zu nutzen? Ich denke mal der BD2 wird schon ganz anders aussehen in der hinsicht.



Du hast meinen Vergleich gerade untermauert , mit der doppelten Rechenleistung kommt man nur auf die gleiche 3D Leistung wie Nvidia -> geringe Auslastung. (Der Vergleich hat sich nicht auf den Marktanteil bezogen!)



> Deswegen sind auch mehr Inovationen der letzen Jahr auf das Konto von AMD zu schreiben? SSE5(AVX), APU´s, NB in CPU, Speichercontroller in CPU, FSB wegfall, x64 sind alles dinge die AMD entwickelt hat und Intel anschließend durch Patenübergabe oder Lizenzrechte von AMD bekam.


-
-AVX kam von Intel ("Am 6. Mai 2009 gab AMD in seinem Techblog bekannt, dass SSE5 in der ursprünglichen Version gestrichen sei. Stattdessen habe man Intels kommendes SIMD-Modell AVX übernommen, das statt 128 Bit breite Register wie bei SSE5 vorgesehen und seit SSE usus nun 256 Bit breite Register bereitstellen kann. Offenbar wollte man nicht ein zweites 3DNow!-Desaster erleben. Damals (1998) hatte AMD schon einmal versucht eine eigene, zu Intel inkompatible SIMD-Erweiterung zu etablieren – und scheiterte gegen SSE und folgende." Wiki
Davon abgesehen kamen so gut wie alle SSE Versionen von Intel .

-x64 gab es schon vorher (Itanium, auch wenn der Vergleich ein wenig hinkt)
-zwischen QPI und HT liegen Welten dass kann man nicht vergleichen(bzgl. wegfall)
-SandyBridge(APU!) war früher dran als Llano wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Vergleich gerade untermauert , mit der doppelten Rechenleistung kommt man nur auf die gleiche 3D Leistung wie Nvidia -> geringe Auslastung. (Der Vergleich hat sich nicht auf den Marktanteil bezogen!)



Natürlich hast du recht. AMD muss da auf jeden Fall schnell nachbessern. Und ich nutze eine AMD Karte. Trotzdem macht es AMD nicht schlechter, denn die Leistung die die Karten bringen ist trotzdem gut. Aber man kann es auch anders sehen. 



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> -
> -AVX kam von Intel ("Am 6. Mai 2009 gab AMD in seinem Techblog bekannt, dass SSE5 in der ursprünglichen Version gestrichen sei. Stattdessen habe man Intels kommendes SIMD-Modell AVX übernommen, das statt 128 Bit breite Register wie bei SSE5 vorgesehen und seit SSE usus nun 256 Bit breite Register bereitstellen kann. Offenbar wollte man nicht ein zweites 3DNow!-Desaster erleben. Damals (1998) hatte AMD schon einmal versucht eine eigene, zu Intel inkompatible SIMD-Erweiterung zu etablieren – und scheiterte gegen SSE und folgende." Wiki
> Davon abgesehen kamen so gut wie alle SSE Versionen von Intel .
> 
> ...


 
Mit AVX hast du recht ja, allerdings war SSE5 vorher da. Der gedanke ist schon von AMD. Aber gut das die sich für AVX entschieden haben!

Ich sprach vom Desktop Segement und da war AMD vorher dran damit. Gut man kann QPI mit HT nicht vergleichen, aber denn weg Fall des FSB hat erst AMD auf die Reihe gebracht. 

Die APU Idee ist schon mehr als 5 Jahre alt und kam meines Wissens von AMD. Die 1. "APU" auf dem markt ist von Intel, aber dort ist die Grafik Einheit nur ein Nebenprodukt bei AMD voll einsetzbar für Spiele. Für mich da AMD der sieger, da die das bessere Gesamtpaket darin liefern.


Es ist eigentlich egal was war, wichtig ist was kommt  Mal sehen wie es so weiter geht damit.


----------



## kazzig (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es auch immer wieder sehr belustigend, wenn die Leute verallgemeinernd beim Prozessorkauf mit dem Argument "Filme rendern, enkodieren, etc." kommen.
Ich habe ziemlich viele PC-Freaks in meinem Freundeskreis und ich kenne wenn nur einen, der ab und zu mal (2-3 im Jahr) Intros für Kurzfilme erstellt.
Manchmal werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass 50% der PCGH-Community den Rechner 24/7/365 für Video- bzw. Bildbearbeitung laufen lässt ...


----------



## Papzt (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann es irgendwie sein, dass die meistens Benches nichtmal Multithreaded sind? Weil wenns nur auf einem Kern läuft...ehh klar, AMD hat ja schon vor Ewigkeiten bekannt gegeben, dass ein BD Kern langsamer ist als ein Thuban Kern Also ist daas was ich in dem Video sehe, kein Wunder


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> und einen gegenbeweiss wirst du wohl kaum erbringen, der widerlegt das ein 2500k System weniger kostet wie ein System mit einem 1090t bei subjektiver Betrachtung allein der Anschafungspreiss der CPU beträgt mehr als 100€ unterschied



boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE =184,80
minus
boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE =147,65
gleich ??

Nichts für ungut, aber irgendwie ist deine Mathematik noch ausbaufähig.



> also 19,85% mehr kosten für 14,6% mehr Leistung (strom nicht mitberechnet da kein ganzes system)


 
Egal, ich bezieh den Strom immer mit ein, also hat man mit dem Intel die Mehrkosten ratzfatz wieder reingehholt. 
Ansonsten ist es völlig normal, dass der Preisunterschied immer stärker wächst als der Leistungsunterschied.



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> -x64 gab es schon vorher (Itanium, auch wenn der Vergleich ein wenig hinkt)


 
x64 wurde von AMD erfunden und von Intel lizensiert. 
Also vorher war da nix - Der Itanium ist 64bittig, und? Der hat aber garnichts damit zu tun und vor dem Itanium gab es schon lange andere 64bitter.
Da hinkt also zum Glück nichts - dennn es ist kein Vergleich.


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE =184,80
> minus
> boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE =147,65
> gleich ??
> ...


der erste teil ist für ein komplettsystem


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Egal, ich bezieh den Strom immer mit ein, also hat man mit dem Intel die Mehrkosten ratzfatz wieder reingehholt.
> Ansonsten ist es völlig normal, dass der Preisunterschied immer stärker wächst als der Leistungsunterschied.


 
nach 5-6 Jahren, ich habe es mal ausgerechnet. Lässt man beide 1 Jahr lang auf 100% laufen hätte man das Geld nach 1 Jahr drin. Aber wie oft ist eine CPU auf 100%? Eigentlich nie außer in Benches.


----------



## Dynamitarde (11. Oktober 2011)

Cool.Da wahr ja meine Entscheidung einen AMD Phenom II X6 Black Edition 1100T 6x 3.30GHz So.AM3 BOX zu kaufen wohl richtig


----------



## Skysnake (11. Oktober 2011)

Oder man nutzt BOINC/Folding 

Zu der Sache mit den Benches.

Man konnte schon an den Leaks zweifeln der anderen Seiten, da noch einige Tage hin waren, und man von den Seiten auch noch nie wirklich was gehört hat. Vor solchen Launches plustern sich eigentlich immer irgendwelche auf.

Bei Donanimhaber ist das etwas anderes. Die haben sehr oft sehr gute Qullen. Allerdings sind Sie auf OBR aufgesessen und haben Mist gepostet, worüber der sich noch lustig gemacht hat

Was auch noch etwas zwiespältig ist, sind die doch sehr reißerischen Folien, wo sehr kleine Unterschiede aufgeblasen werden. Kontraproduktiv so etwas. Der Punkt mit dem MB ist auch nicht schlecht. Ist mir gar nicht so bewusst gewesen.

Trotz dieser Unsicherheiten kann  man aber sehr sicher davon ausgehen, das alles passt was Donanimhaber gepostet hat. Damit steht BD nicht so knalle da, wobei ein umfassender Test wirklich noch fehlt. Ich hoffe auch das hier jeder bei PCGH etc. einen klick hinterlässt. DIE halten sich nämlich an NDA´s!!! Daher muss man da auch unterstützen!

An ein Wunder glaube ich bei BD nach dem Leak von Donanimhaber definitiv nicht mehr. Das mit Windows Sheduler kann stimmen, aber sollen ja maximal 10% sein. Das wäre nur ausschlaggebend, wenn der BD dichter am 2600k dran ist, als es die Donanimhaber Leaks erwarten lassen.

Was aber auch klar ist, ist dass da etwas ganz und gar nicht funktioniert. So eine Leistung plant man nicht, und die Leute, die bei einem Hersteller arbeiten, egal welchem, wissen sehr genau was Sie machen und erwarten können.

Da muss irgend etwas absolut nicht funktionieren. Das wird aber wohl länger dauern um dies zu fixen, denn in den 6 Monaten wo BD verschoben wurde, hat es nicht geklappt. Vor BD2 wird da wohl kein fix kommen, und ob er mit BD2 kommt ist eine Frage. BD2 kann sich aber deswegen unter Umständen nach hinten verschieben.

Irgend etwas ist auf jeden Fall broken, fragt sich eben nur was es genau ist. Wie es scheint halt der L1D Cache, was das schreiben von Daten angeht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Bulldozer hat 16MB Cache, ich glaube, der liegt nur tot in der Ecke, sonst kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## da_exe (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Cache Probleme waren ja so gut wie bei jedem Vorabtest offensichtlich. Irgendwas stimmt da nich. Andererseits kanns auch gut möglich sein, das die Fertigung so miserabel ist und deswegen die Güte der chips sehr schwankt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn sie aber so stark schwankt, müsste rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her aber auch mal ein guter dabei sein, die können ja nicht nur schlechte verschickt haben.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> nach 5-6 Jahren, ich habe es mal ausgerechnet. Lässt man beide 1 Jahr lang auf 100% laufen hätte man das Geld nach 1 Jahr drin. Aber wie oft ist eine CPU auf 100%? Eigentlich nie außer in Benches.


 
Also ich bin bei 24/7 und 100% Prozessorlast auf 65,97 Tage gekommen. Und das war noch großzügig gerechnet.
*Edit:* War blödsinnig berechnet, weil ich mich zu ungunsten des Phenom vertan habe = 82,46 Tage stimmen schon eher.
_Ratzfatz_ ist natürlich dramatisch ausgedrückt  
Aber bei den beinharten Hobbyfaltern und anderen 24/7-Usern dürfte das wohl nicht so unrealistisch sein.


----------



## jules.m (11. Oktober 2011)

hm, also so schlecht find ich die leistung bei aktuellen dingen nicht laut dem video.

grad am anfang wo 3Dmark01 und 2006 gebencht werden. die können beide nur einen, maximal 2 threads ansprechen und sind sehr ipc abhängig. ergo wundert mich das ergebnis nicht. 

im 3Dmark11, welcher aktuell ist und multithreading etc. nutzt, schlägt der bulli den 2600k um 2 punkte 

in den spielen ist er meist nur um 1-2 fps langsamer, wenn überhaupt. 

wenn das so korrekt ist gibts doch eigentlich nix zu meckern, dafür dass er voraussichtlich um 100€ billiger ist als 2600k.

keine ahnung was die meisten hier rauslesen, aber für mich siehts so aus, als wär der bulli dort wo´s relevant ist (also nicht für leute die gern 3Dmark01 benchen  ) angemessen schnell. 

steinigt mich, aber das les ich aus den benches raus^^


----------



## da_exe (11. Oktober 2011)

Garantiert haben die auch gute verschickt. Hat man ja auch an der Auslese beim OC Weltrekord gesehen, das da ziemlich gute Dinger dabei sind. Ist zwar nich Sinn der Sache das die unterschiedliche Güte haben, aber ich glaube solangs bei GF nich richtig läuft müssen wir uns wohl damit abfinden. Es gab ja auch unter den leak Tests einige vielversprechende Vergleiche. Ich glaub kaum das AMD releasen würde wenn die Teile langsamer als P4x wären, denn die Blamage wär schlimmer, als des release nochmal zu verschieben.

Nochmal auf den bench hier zurückzukommen, der 3dmark11 sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus. War auch der einzige Vergleich der hoffen lässt, was fürn Potential in der CPU steckt.


----------



## TomatenKenny (11. Oktober 2011)

*der dürfte dann nich mehr Bulldozer heißen sondern Bullloser *


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Oktober 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> dann währe immer noch phenomII x6 P/L zur auswahl


 Stimmt, gerade als Zocker hat man ja immer gerne ein paar FPS weniger in Spielen, gelle?! .... 



(Mal ohne Sarkasmus in der Stimme: Klar, in dafür ausgelegter Multi-Threaded Software hat man was von 'nem Sechskerner, in Spielen aber führt performancetechnisch kein Weg an intel vorbei, und mit Bulli setzt sich das scheinbar fort)


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Oktober 2011)

wenn einer AIDA 64 hatt soll er mal den 2600 cpu vergleichen in meiner tabelle steht 

CPU CPU Takt Motherboard Chipsatz Speicher CL-RCD-RP-RAS Note
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 324842 Punkte, in video kommen die auf 448842 wie geht das ?

wenn man die reine spiele bench vergleicht hatt der nicht soviel unterschied 2 - 3fps gegn 2600 

schneller als 1100T


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2011)

Das geflame von den Intel-Usern kann beginnen. Vor allem Bulli ist schlecht Müll und Schrott. Wer halbwegs klar denken kann und die Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzt sollte mal folgenden durch den Kopf gehen lassen:
1. Welcher Hersteller bringt Produkte Raus die schlechter sind als vorher?(Antwort: Keiner)
denn dann müsste der FX-6100 langsamer sein als der Phenom II X6 1100, wer das glaubt, sollte die die Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzten
2. Wie kann eine halbwegs glaub würde seine Benchmarks ausbringen, wo komischerweise nur die welche herausbringen und keine andere Seite?
Normalerweise müsste Bulldozer noch unter den NDA fallen. (Am 12. Oktober soll das NDA für Bulldozer fallen)
3. Kaum ein MB Hersteller kann 100%ig Sicherheit geben auf komplette Lauffähigkeit, da die BIOSe noch Beta sind.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das geflame von den Intel-Usern kann beginnen. Vor allem Bulli ist schlecht Müll und Schrott. Wer halbwegs klar denken kann und die Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzt sollte mal folgenden durch den Kopf gehen lassen:
> 1. Welcher Hersteller bringt Produkte Raus die schlechter sind als vorher?(Antwort: Keiner)
> denn dann müsste der FX-6100 langsamer sein als der Phenom II X6 1100, wer das glaubt, sollte die die Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzten
> 2. Wie kann eine halbwegs glaub würde seine Benchmarks ausbringen, wo komischerweise nur die welche herausbringen und keine andere Seite?
> ...



Jetzt nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber ist das nicht doch arg gutgläubig?

zu.1: Solange es sich verkauft und vermarkten lässt, ist dem Hersteller egal ob es schlechter ist. Diese Fälle gibt es zu genüge, nicht nur im IT-Bereich, als Beispiel hier die Fifa-Fussballspiele 07-10, die auf dem PC allesamt gleichschlecht waren, verkauft haben sie sich trotzdem -> Lizenzupdate 4tw
zu 2. Wenn ich den Satz richtig interpretiere: Wen interessiert ein Vertrag, den er nicht unterschrieben hat? Oder: Wen interessiert ein Vertrag, wenn er davon ausgeht, das er trotz Vertragsbruch einen Mehrgewinn damit erzielt, auch nach Abzug eventueller Strafen...
zu 3: Womit du was genau aussagen willst? Ist das eine Rechtfertigung für schlechte Arbeit, oder eine Rechtfertigung für einen Beta-Test zum Vollpreis? Beides ist gegenüber dem Kunden nicht mehr und nicht weniger Vera*******


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (11. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt 8 Seiten mit Kommentaren gelesen habe, möchte ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema abgeben.

Grundsätzlich stellt Intel mit dem 2500er- und 2600er- Core i's das Maß aller Dinge dar. Und an dem muß sich der Buli messen lassen. Und wenn er dabei seinen eigenen Vorgänger nicht mal in die Schranken weisen kann, dann ist das im ersten Augenblick wirklich sehr erschreckend.

Aber ich habe auch irgendwo auf der PCGH-Seite mal gelesen, das allen Testsystemen ein wichtiges Windows- Update fehlt. Mit diesem Update soll sich die Leistung, so habe ich es zumindest verstanden, doch schon um einiges verbessern. Ob es den Buli extrem nach Vorne bringt, darf zwar durchaus bezweifelt werden, aber ohne dieses Update sind die Benchmarks in meinen Augen nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie gedruckt werden.

Außerdem ist der Einwand, das es sich bei den bisher geleaktet Benches um mit Vorserien-CPUs erstellte handelt, und diese dementsprechend eventuell um einiges langsamer als die Serien-CPUs - weil Fehlerbehaftet - sein können, durchaus zurecht angebracht. Denn nicht umsonst arbeitet AMD an einem fehlerbereinigten Stepping, weil Sie ein Desaster wie mit dem TLB-Bug nicht noch einmal erleben möchten.

Aber wie dem auch immer sein mag: Der Buli ist eine durchaus interessante CPU, aus technischer Sicht. Aber wenn er es nicht schafft sich gegen Intels Riege zu behaupten, dann ist das sicherlich ein Rückschlag für AMD. Es wird die Firma aber auch nicht in den Bankrott treiben. AMD muß einfach nur konsequent das technische Gerüst des Buli weiterentwickeln, und ich meine jetzt nicht den Piledriver. Überhaupt sollte der Buli in meinen Augen viel eher als das gesehen werden was er eigentlich ist: Ein Technologieträger der den zukünftigen Weg für CPUs von AMD ebnen soll. Allerdings darf sich AMD mit der Weiterentwicklung nicht zuviel Zeit lassen. Spätestens Ende des nächsten Jahres sollte der Buli leistungsmäßig zumindest den Anschluß an Intels Ivy Bridge-Armada gefunden haben. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß voher AMD die Leistung holen soll. Aber es ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe als Nutzer und Kunde sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.

Habe den Bericht mit dem Windows Update gefunden: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-Windows-Update-fuer-volle-Leistung/CPU/News/. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch interpretiert habe. Aber wie bereits oben geschrieben glaube nicht daran das es den Bulldozer extrem nach vorne bringt, aber es wird seine Leistungsfähigkeit wohl deutlich verbessern.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe eben noch mal in die c't geschaut - in die Ausgabe von vor zwei Wochen, die fassen die ganzen Benchleaks zu der Zeit mal fröhlich zusammen (die sitzen mit Sicherheit auch vor ihren echten Bullirechnern und fahren echte Benches), die spalten keine Haare mit irgendwelchen synthethischen Einzelkerntests, sondern bringen die Sache mit Nominaltakt, allen Kernen und Turbo auf den Punkt: klar schneller als der X6 ansonsten balgt er sich eher mit dem 2600 (Cinebench praktisch gleich).
Das war vor zwei Wochen. 
Und jetzt ist plötzlich Heulen und Zähneklappern? Was für ein Unsinn!
Dass die Leistung pro Thread (um mal den Begriff Kern zu vermeiden) bei gleichem Takt unter der des Phenoms liegt, war schon klar, als es den Bulli nur als Blockschaltbild auf Folie zu bewundern gab.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2011)

@plaGGy Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzten das hilft. Bullshitt was du geschrieben hast.
@Ghostmarine1871 Intel wird alles daran setzen das AMD niemals ebenbürtig wird, zur Not gibt es ja noch Bestechung. Was ja von 2000 an ausgiebig betrieben wurde.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt 8 Seiten mit Kommentaren gelesen habe, möchte ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema abgeben.
> 
> Grundsätzlich stellt Intel mit dem 2500er- und 2600er- Core i's das Maß aller Dinge dar. Und an dem muß sich der Buli messen lassen. Und wenn er dabei seinen eigenen Vorgänger nicht mal in die Schranken weisen kann, dann ist das im ersten Augenblick wirklich sehr erschreckend.
> 
> ...


1. Das Update ist eher ein Versuch die schlechte Leistung zu rechtfertigen. Wenn nur ein paar % zwischen FX 8150 und 2600K wären, könnte er ihn vielleicht noch einholen. Da das aber nicht der Fall ist, brauch man eigentlich nicht darauf hoffen. Viel Mehrleistung wird es jedenfalls nicht bringen.
2. Die letzten Benches wurden mit Serien CPUs gemacht. Die selben die auch PCGH hat. Und sie liefern nur unwesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als die Vorserien Modelle (->Cache).
3. Kannst du bitte die normale Schrift benutzen? Das tut in den Augen weh beim lesen.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Ghostmarine1871 Intel wird alles daran setzen das AMD niemals ebenbürtig wird, zur Not gibt es ja noch Bestechung. Was ja von 2000 an ausgiebig betrieben wurde.


 
Damit hat Intel es lediglich geschafft die Verkaufszahlen bei den Komplettsystemen mit AMD-CPUs zu drücken. Ich bezog mich rein auf die Leistung, und da halt Intel schon einige Male von AMD gezeigt bekommen wo der Bartel den Most her holt. Auch wenn das letzte Mal nun schon einige Jahre her ist.  Wie dem auch sein mag, wenn der große Buli auch nur ansatzweise in den von mir gespielten Spielen mit den beiden 2000er-Core i's mithalten kann, dann ist er so gut wie in meinem 2. Spielerechner verbaut. Aber erstmal abwarten was er defacto kann. Ansonsten wird der zweite Spielerechner wohl mit einem 2500er von Intel aufgebaut.



spionkaese schrieb:


> 1. Das Update ist eher ein Versuch die schlechte Leistung zu rechtfertigen. Wenn nur ein paar % zwischen FX 8150 und 2600K wären, könnte er ihn vielleicht noch einholen. Da das aber nicht der Fall ist, brauch man eigentlich nicht darauf hoffen. Viel Mehrleistung wird es jedenfalls nicht bringen.
> 2. Die letzten Benches wurden mit Serien CPUs gemacht. Die selben die auch PCGH hat. Und sie liefern nur unwesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als die Vorserien Modelle (->Cache).
> 3. Kannst du bitte die normale Schrift benutzen? Das tut in den Augen weh beim lesen.


 
1. Entschuldige bitte, aber diese Aussage von Dir ist in meinen Augen ziemlicher Unsinn! Denn solche Updates gab es schon öfter wenn einen neue CPU auf den Markt kam. Egal welche Farbe diese trug. Nur wurde das meist nicht an die große Glocke gehängt.

2. Selbst wenn dem so ist, so ist Dein Sichtweise mir persönlich doch ein wenig zu blau angehaucht. Aber egal, das ist deine Meinung und im Prinzip auch in Ordnung so.

3. Warum? Ist doch mal was anderes als dieser ständige Einheitsbrei.


----------



## chrisbo (11. Oktober 2011)

Entgegen den gestrigen bunten Balken sehen die Ergebnisse deim "Domain Inhaber" doch durchweg positiv aus. Hoffe, die sind nicht "getürkt" 

Letztendlich kommt er auf das Niveau des 2600k und das bei 230€.

Sieht ok aus für AMD und vier alle können uns dann doch ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und den Preisen beim Purzeln zuschauen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Nicht gefaked aber die Auswahl der Benchmarks bei DH ist ProIntel. In jede Studie/Test fliesst halt irgendwo die Meinung des Erstellenden mit ein.
> Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Benches mit Bfbc2?




Zu BF2: Da reißt Intel aktuell immernoch mehr als nen X6. Wegen SMT.




Jan565 schrieb:


> Deswegen sind auch mehr Inovationen der letzen Jahr auf das Konto von AMD zu schreiben? SSE5(AVX), APU´s, NB in CPU, Speichercontroller in CPU, FSB wegfall, x64 sind alles dinge die AMD entwickelt hat und Intel anschließend durch Patenübergabe oder Lizenzrechte von AMD bekam.



x86 kam von Intel.
Soll ich das jetzt jedem der Pro AMD argumentiert unter die Nase reiben? Das es ohne Intel/IBM kein AMD gäbe?




Papzt schrieb:


> Kann es irgendwie sein, dass die meistens Benches nichtmal Multithreaded sind? Weil wenns nur auf einem Kern läuft...ehh klar, AMD hat ja schon vor Ewigkeiten bekannt gegeben, dass ein BD Kern langsamer ist als ein Thuban Kern Also ist daas was ich in dem Video sehe, kein Wunder



Was soll man denn sonst nehmen? X-realitätsfremde Benches, nur damit man den Bulli bevorteilt weild er Test zu 90% aus Multithread besteht? 
Kannst du mir mal sagen wieviele Games dieses Jahr rauskamen die Multithread sind und wieviele die sich auf maximal 3-4 Kerne beschränken?
Und wo hat AMD bitte vor Ewigkeiten bekanntegegeben das die IPC des Bulli Kerns schlechter ist als die des Phenoms?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das geflame von den Intel-Usern kann beginnen. Vor allem Bulli ist schlecht Müll und Schrott. Wer halbwegs klar denken kann und die Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzt sollte mal folgenden durch den Kopf gehen lassen:
> 1. Welcher Hersteller bringt Produkte Raus die schlechter sind als vorher?(Antwort: Keiner)
> denn dann müsste der FX-6100 langsamer sein als der Phenom II X6 1100, wer das glaubt, sollte die die Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzten
> 2. Wie kann eine halbwegs glaub würde seine Benchmarks ausbringen, wo komischerweise nur die welche herausbringen und keine andere Seite?
> ...



Und wann soll nen finales Bios kommen? Weihnachten? Ostern?
Dieses Video ist ein NDA Bruch. Das spricht ihm aber nicht ab, nicht echt zu sein.
Und es gab schon Entwicklungen bei denen der Nachfolger schlechter war als der Vorgänger.
Ich bitte dich erstmal die eigene Brille abzusetzen bevor du anderen eine aufsetzen willst.



@das msi board im video:
Nochmal: Ist dieses Mainbaord das einzige auf dem Bulli laufen kann? 
Sorry aber ein seriöser Tester hat quasi die Pflicht nicht das zu nehmen was der Hersteller im vorsetzt. Wäre ja noch schöner.
Und welches Board im Test benutzt wurde hat ja nichts damit zu tun welches Board da zu sehen ist.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @plaGGy Blaue-Intel-Brille absetzten das hilft. Bullshitt was du geschrieben hast.
> @Ghostmarine1871  Intel wird alles daran setzen das AMD niemals ebenbürtig wird, zur Not  gibt es ja noch Bestechung. Was ja von 2000 an ausgiebig betrieben  wurde.


 
ich versteh nicht, warum immer wieder die "Intel-Brille" kommt?
Keine Argumente mehr, oder einfach nur die "AMD-Brille" auf? 

Wieso  sollten sie sich an ein NDA halten, wenn sie mehr davon haben es nicht  zu tun, oder es nichtmal unterschrieben haben, nur weil es ein NDA gibt sind nicht alle Daten falsch die vorher rauskommen 
Und wieso sollte ich eine "Beta"-CPU kaufen, bloß weil mir versprochen wird, das sich mit der nächsten Version alles ändert
Das sagt mir mein Rechenzentrum seit Version 5.0, Bisher jedes Jahr eine  neue Version gekommen, die IMMER besser sein wird und VIEL mehr kann,  viel GENAUER ist als alles vorher, wir sind nun bei 5.5 und es hat sich  leistungsmäßig nichts getan... Ich hab nur keine alternative...

Sorry, aber auf leere Worte gebe ich als Betriebswirt nichts, etweder ich hab es schwarz auf weiß, sonst lieber garnicht...
Und momentan hab ich nur schwarz auf weiß und das seit Juni, das die CPU  sich zwischen i5 und i7 einreiht... und mit dem teuersten Modell. Und  das manchmal ein Thuban leistungsmäßig anklopft. Das kann ich solange  nehmen, bis mir was anderes bewiesen wird. Und weißt du was, in der  Wirtschaft hat sich herausgestellt, das solche Sachen, welche die  Spatzen von den Dächern pfeifen (monatelang) meistens der Wahrheit  entsprechen. Lasse mich im Sinne des Wettbewerbs aber gerne überraschen,  glaube aber ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr dran.
Vor allem im Bereich CPU ist Marketing alles.
Ich war echt gespannt, bis AMD Benches gezeigt hat, die von der Graka  limitiert waren und gegen eine unbekannt CPU angetreten sind, dann doch  lieber garnichts und auf die Vorverkäufe warten, als so nen Müll zu  präsentieren... besser hätte man doch garnicht den schlechten Gerüchten  entgegenwirken können, als mit nem guten Benchmark gegen eine namenhafte SB. Wenn ich lese und  mitbekomme, wieviele sich eine neue CPU gekauft haben und von der  Warteposi auf den Bulli zu ner SB gesprungen sind (me2) dann ist es  wirtschaftlich einfach desaströs gelaufen für AMD. Und eben aus dem  Grund, das sie außer tollen Folien nichtmal versucht haben da was dran  zu rütteln, muss den denkenden Menschen doch stutzig machen.
Ich lass doch keine Kundschaft ziehen ohne den ernsten Versuch, wenn ich  die Leistung doch habe. Soetwas tu ich idR nur, wenn ich weiß das ich  die Leute auch mit Präsentationen nicht halten kann .
Und zu der Sache mit dem schlechteren Produkt... es war doch eh schon in der Produktion.... also kann der Verlust (oder vll auch Gewinn, wenn sie einschlägt) doch nur niedriger werden, die Aufträge waren ja schon vergeben, da ist es schlimmer eine Strafe wegen Vertragsbruch zu zahlen, die ist immer höher als der Streitwert (hier die Produktions- Auslieferungs und marketingskosten).

Edit:
Als Klarstellung noch einmal: Ich würde das gleiche bei Intel sagen, wenn diese Lage dort auftreten würde und habe das gleiche gesagt als der Sata-Bug bekannt wurde.
Und ich bin auch kein Fanboi, ich sehe eben nur die derzeitige Faktenlage. Sollte der AMD gut werden, ist er sicher eine Überlegung für mein 2. System auf der Arbeit.


----------



## jules.m (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was soll man denn sonst nehmen? X-realitätsfremde Benches, nur damit man den Bulli bevorteilt weild er Test zu 90% aus Multithread besteht?
> Kannst du mir mal sagen wieviele Games dieses Jahr rauskamen die Multithread sind und wieviele die sich auf maximal 3-4 Kerne beschränken?
> Und wo hat AMD bitte vor Ewigkeiten bekanntegegeben das die IPC des Bulli Kerns schlechter ist als die des Phenoms?



Ach, der 3Dmark01 und 06 sind aktuell und realitätsnahe? Hab ich was verpasst und wir erleben eine Renaissance von Single Core Anwendungen?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

jules.m schrieb:


> Ach, der 3Dmark01 und 06 sind aktuell und realitätsnahe? Hab ich was verpasst und wir erleben eine Renaissance von Single Core Anwendungen?


 
Hab ich gesagt das er das ist?
Klar finde ich den Test auch nicht pralle, aber nur Programme die gern 20 Kerne hätten zu nehmen hätte den Sinn genausowenige erfüllt.
Ich habe eh das Gefühl das die alten 3D Marks nur genutzt werden damit Leute ihr uralt System noch vergleichen können.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2011)

jules.m schrieb:


> Ach, der 3Dmark01 und 06 sind aktuell und realitätsnahe? Hab ich was verpasst und wir erleben eine Renaissance von Single Core Anwendungen?


Beim 3DMark01 spielt die CPU eine sehr große Rolle , ohne SB oder E8600 und hohem Takt und Cache hat man bei Hwbot keine Chance, BD sollte da nicht so schlecht sein.
Beim 3DMark06 ist der CPU Test Multithreaded , und skaliert wunderbar mit Kernen.


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man seine 10 Jahre alte CPU seit Jahren mit 3D2001Quark bencht, macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn den Vergleich zum Bulli zu sehen


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Beim 3DMark01 spielt die CPU eine sehr große Rolle , ohne SB oder E8600 und hohem Takt und Cache hat man bei Hwbot keine Chance, BD sollte da nicht so schlecht sein.
> Beim 3DMark06 ist der CPU Test Multithreaded , und skaliert wunderbar mit Kernen.


Wenn man bei 3DMark01 mit nem E8600 gut abschneidet hat der Bulldozer aufgrund der grausigen IPC keine Chance.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Wenn man bei 3DMark01 mit nem E8600 gut abschneidet hat der Bulldozer aufgrund der grausigen IPC keine Chance.


3DMark01 ist recht Cache hungrig(wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe) , BD hat recht viel davon


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2011)

Man kann das aber niemals als seriösen Benchmark bezeichnen, denn was für ein RAM,BIOS version,VGA,NT,OS u.s.w. kam zum Einsatz? 
Eine seriöse Seite setzt den NDA nicht auf Spiel. 
Dann welche Version von Bulli war das B0,B1,B2 ??? 
Dann ist Bully nicht in Windows richtig lauffähig, da Microsoft noch ein update dazu ausbringt.
Das BIOS soll zum Release erschienen, da einige noch Probleme mit dem Load Line Control haben, was zu Instabilitäten bei Bully führen kann. Denn meins wurde bei Load Line Control schon mehrmals gefixt, sowie USB u.s.w. denn der 9xx Chipsatz macht bei den Herstellern noch einige Probleme.


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem wird der Bulldozer nur mit Crosshair 5 Formular Board ausgeliefert, was vor einigen Seite schon erwähnt wurde.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Und das soll sich morgen plötzlich alles ändern?

Ich glaub übrigens auch noch an der Osterhasen 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird der Bulldozer nur mit Crosshair 5 Formular Board ausgeliefert, was vor einigen Seite schon erwähnt wurde.


 

Und deswegen darf man ihn nur damit testen?
Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass das MSI Board zum Einsatz kam?


----------



## Revenger (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Man kann das aber niemals als seriösen Benchmark bezeichnen, denn was für ein RAM,BIOS version,VGA,NT,OS u.s.w. kam zum Einsatz?
> Eine seriöse Seite setzt den NDA nicht auf Spiel.
> Dann welche Version von Bulli war das B0,B1,B2 ???
> Dann ist Bully nicht in Windows richtig lauffähig, da Microsoft noch ein update dazu ausbringt.
> Das BIOS soll zum Release erschienen, da einige noch Probleme mit dem Load Line Control haben, was zu Instabilitäten bei Bully führen kann. Denn meins wurde bei Load Line Control schon mehrmals gefixt, sowie USB u.s.w. denn der 9xx Chipsatz macht bei den Herstellern noch einige Probleme.


 
Und bis daaaas alles gemacht bzw. gefixt ist, ist schon ivy Bridge auf dem Markt


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und das soll sich morgen plötzlich alles ändern?
> 
> Ich glaub übrigens auch noch an der Osterhasen
> 
> ...


 
Dann sage mir was zum Einsatz kam? Es steht niergends was für Hardware benutzt wurde. Vielleicht ist es nicht mal ein BD was gezeigt wird. Welche Seriöse Seite gibt denn NICHT die Hardware an die genutzt wurde? Richtig, keine.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Man kann das aber niemals als seriösen Benchmark bezeichnen, denn was für ein RAM,BIOS version,VGA,NT,OS u.s.w. kam zum Einsatz?
> Eine seriöse Seite setzt den NDA nicht auf Spiel.
> Dann welche Version von Bulli war das B0,B1,B2 ???
> Dann ist Bully nicht in Windows richtig lauffähig, da Microsoft noch ein update dazu ausbringt.
> Das BIOS soll zum Release erschienen, da einige noch Probleme mit dem Load Line Control haben, was zu Instabilitäten bei Bully führen kann. Denn meins wurde bei Load Line Control schon mehrmals gefixt, sowie USB u.s.w. denn der 9xx Chipsatz macht bei den Herstellern noch einige Probleme.


 

Eine Seriöse Seite macht nicht aus ob sie das NDA einhalten (zu mal Donanimhaber Mitsicherheit keine unterschrieben hat) sondern wie zu verlässig ihre Meldungen sind und bis auf den Patzer mit OBR waren alle infos von Donanimhaber sehr zuverlässig!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Dann sage mir was zum Einsatz kam? Es steht niergends was für Hardware benutzt wurde. Vielleicht ist es nicht mal ein BD was gezeigt wird. Welche Seriöse Seite gibt denn NICHT die Hardware an die genutzt wurde? Richtig, keine.


 
Ich glaub du bist nicht der einzige der morgen aus allen Wolken fällt.


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich glaub du bist nicht der einzige der morgen aus allen Wolken fällt.


 
Was hat das damit zu tun ob die Seite seriös ist oder nicht? 

Ich warte einfach ab wie schnell er wirklich wird und stempel ihn nicht ab nur weil es sehr viele geleakte benches gibt bei denen der BD so schlecht ist. Was Reale Benches Zeigen nach dem Fall der NDA ist entscheident und nicht der kram vorher.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun ob die Seite seriös ist oder nicht?
> 
> Ich warte einfach ab wie schnell er wirklich wird und stempel ihn nicht ab nur weil es sehr viele geleakte benches gibt bei denen der BD so schlecht ist. Was Reale Benches Zeigen nach dem Fall der NDA ist entscheident und nicht der kram vorher.



Ganze einfach es hat damit etwas zu tun das die infos von dieser Seite recht oft bewahrheitet haben und von daher die seite als Seriös ein zu stufen ist egal ob sie in ihren Tests die HW angegeben haben oder nicht!


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Man kann das aber niemals als seriösen Benchmark bezeichnen, denn was für ein RAM,BIOS version,VGA,NT,OS u.s.w. kam zum Einsatz?
> Eine seriöse Seite setzt den NDA nicht auf Spiel.
> Dann welche Version von Bulli war das B0,B1,B2 ???
> Dann ist Bully nicht in Windows richtig lauffähig, da Microsoft noch ein update dazu ausbringt.
> Das BIOS soll zum Release erschienen, da einige noch Probleme mit dem Load Line Control haben, was zu Instabilitäten bei Bully führen kann. Denn meins wurde bei Load Line Control schon mehrmals gefixt, sowie USB u.s.w. denn der 9xx Chipsatz macht bei den Herstellern noch einige Probleme.


 
Wie gesagt, ich bin kein zahlender Beta-Tester für Day-1-Hotfix-Produkte und das ist es ja dann wohl auch hier, oder 
Und DH ist mAn eine seriöse Seite, sie werden denke ich nicht ihren renomierten Ruf aufs spiel setzten mit falschen Benches 2 Tage vor Start der CPU.
Und ka warum du auf dein NDA pochst... das Ding ist reine Selbstverpflichtung, aber freiwilliger Basis.. wer es nicht unterschreibt kann lustig alles posten was er will, auch korrekte Werte.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, das Seiten mit NDA halt "offizielle" unterstützt werden... Böse Zungen würden nun sagen, bessere Produkte bekommen, aber das gehört hier nicht hin und soll keine Unterstellung an AMD sein.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird der Bulldozer nur mit Crosshair 5  Formular Board ausgeliefert, was vor einigen Seite schon erwähnt  wurde.


 
Das heißt was?
Das ich genau dieses Borad brauche um volle Leistung zu erhalten?
Wäre für mich ein Grund die CPU im Regal zu lassen... vma können sie es dazu empfehlen,weil es z.B. drauf getestet wurde usw. Aber ich kann doch das nicht als Argument für die Schlechtleistung nehmen. Das kann ich bei Spielen machen, die auf einer Graka entwickelt wurden, aber doch nicht bei einer CPU und einem Mainboard oO.
Damit wären ja alle, die sich ein neues Mutterbrett gekauft haben und dieses nicht bekommen haben ziemlich übers Ohr gehauen worden 

So hört es sich zumindestens an...


----------



## Jamrock (11. Oktober 2011)

Nach meiner Meinung wird der Erfolg des BD von der Unterstützung von der jeweiligen Software abhängen. Ich persöhnlich glaube nicht sehr an den Erfolg des BD jedoch soll die 2te Generation um einiges besser werden

=> Es gibt genug Tests über BD, aber was er wirklich taugt wird sich erst in ein paar Wochen in der Praxis zeigen.

MfG Jamrock


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Das heißt was?
> Das ich genau dieses Borad brauche um volle Leistung zu erhalten?
> Wäre für mich ein Grund die CPU im Regal zu lassen... vma können sie es dazu empfehlen,weil es z.B. drauf getestet wurde usw. Aber ich kann doch das nicht als Argument für die Schlechtleistung nehmen. Das kann ich bei Spielen machen, die auf einer Graka entwickelt wurden, aber doch nicht bei einer CPU und einem Mainboard oO.
> Damit wären ja alle, die sich ein neues Mutterbrett gekauft haben und dieses nicht bekommen haben ziemlich übers Ohr gehauen worden
> ...


 
Nein, das jeder, der ein Sampel bekommen hat ein Mainboard dazu bekam und zwar das C5F von Asus. Was er bringen wird, werden wir hoffentlich morgen wissen.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied ist, das Seiten mit NDA halt "offizielle" unterstützt werden... Böse Zungen würden nun sagen, bessere Produkte bekommen, aber das gehört hier nicht hin und soll keine Unterstellung an AMD sein.


 
Ich zitiere mich ungerne selbst in diesem Zusammenhang, aber würde das nicht genau das bedeuten 
EIgenoptimierte Hardware direkt zum Release... eigentlich sollte keine Seite mit diesem Board testen. Das wäre Seriös!


----------



## Citynomad (11. Oktober 2011)

Die einen nennen es eigenoptimierte Hardware, die anderen sagen, dass es das erste Mainboard mit passendem BIOS ist.

PS: BIOS-Updates für neue Prozessoren, um diese vernünftig zu unterstützen sind seit Jahren ganz normal.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Oktober 2011)

Es sind doch nur noch ein paar Stunden bis zum seriösen Review des BD bei PCGH.....
Könnt Ihr bitte den Fan-War auf morgen verschieben......


----------



## Cleriker (11. Oktober 2011)

Wieso, bis jetzt ist es doch eher ein "kalter Krieg". Morgen gehts richtig los!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gutes Ergebnis für BD. Da muss ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, ob ASUS ein BIOS-Update für mein Board rausbringt.


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Oktober 2011)

Das wird noch lustig. Nöööö nööö den einigen Kleinkindern die hier mit Scheuklappen umher rennen kann man es einfach nicht recht machen. Wenn dann morgen raus kommt das der BD nur 0,5% hinter dem i7 liegt, muss ich mir wieder so ne sch***e anhören: "Ich habs gesagt der is kagge, jaja...." Last sie labern, sollen sie sich doch über ihren zu teuren CPU freuen und einen Kakao backen, vernünftige Menschen haben gewartet um zu vergleichen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch aber auch so. 
Bulldozer kommt über 10 Monate später als der i7-2600k und ist - nach bisherigen Erkenntnisstand - in so gut wie allen Szenarios schlechter.

Will da noch irgendjemand was betsreiten?


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Oktober 2011)

Ne is nicht so. P/L-Sieger ist wieder AMD.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Oh, gewagte Aussage.
Beleg sie mal bitte.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ne is nicht so. P/L-Sieger ist wieder AMD.


Nicht wirklich. Du bekommst für weniger Geld (falls der Preis dann nach Release sinkt) weniger Leistung.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ne is nicht so. P/L-Sieger ist wieder AMD.


 
Weniger Leistung für weniger Geld =|= Preisleistungs/Sieger...

In der Klasse, wo i5 und Thuban derzeit sind, ist die Sandy eindeutig P/L, wenn nicht innerhalb der nächsten Monate Spiele und Anwendungen kommen, die so krass von 6Core profitieren, das sie selbst die schnellere intel-taktung aushebeln, da die Sandy schon in den meisten Belangen mMn besser ist: UV, OC, Leistungsaufnahme, Takt usw.
Der Unterschied von 30-35€ ist einfach zu gering, um die Minderleistung des Thuban rauszuhieven.

Alles drunter lass ich nun mal außen vor. Denke mal da könnte mal idR AMD als P/L hinstellen, aber der Abstand zu Intel ist sehr gering, wesentlich kleiner als er früher mal war.


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ne is nicht so. P/L-Sieger ist wieder AMD.


 
Also für Gamer hat aktuell Intel die bessere Preis/Leistung. Bei Multi-threaded Anwendungen lässt sich darüber streiten, aber wenn mann dann noch den niedrigeren Stromverbrauch mit einberechnet greift mann dann vielleicht doch eher zum Intel.


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem du mir deine Glaskugel gezeigt hast.
Der Preis von dem FX-8150 ist wesentlich günstiger als der i7-2600k, da darf er schon mal paar % langsamer sein
14,7 Prozent langsamer um genau zu sein. Wird er aber nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2011)

Und bei Intel bekommt man für kleines Geld gar keine Leistung. P/L-Sieger ist AMD. und L-Sieger ist Intel denn der Preis ist zu hoch.


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Man kann das aber niemals als seriösen Benchmark bezeichnen, denn was für ein RAM,BIOS version,VGA,NT,OS u.s.w. kam zum Einsatz?
> Eine seriöse Seite setzt den NDA nicht auf Spiel.
> Dann welche Version von Bulli war das B0,B1,B2 ???
> Dann ist Bully nicht in Windows richtig lauffähig, da Microsoft noch ein update dazu ausbringt.
> Das BIOS soll zum Release erschienen, da einige noch Probleme mit dem Load Line Control haben, was zu Instabilitäten bei Bully führen kann. Denn meins wurde bei Load Line Control schon mehrmals gefixt, sowie USB u.s.w. denn der 9xx Chipsatz macht bei den Herstellern noch einige Probleme.


Eine ordentlich Antwort blieb bis jetzt aus.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und bei Intel bekommt man für kleines Geld gar keine Leistung. P/L-Sieger ist AMD. und L-Sieger ist Intel denn der Preis ist zu hoch.
> 
> Eine ordentlich Antwort blieb bis jetzt aus.


Hast du auch irgendwas in Richtung Argumente oder so?
Und nicht einfach nur "Ich mag Intel nicht, Intel ist sch*****, AMD kriegt zwar nix gebacken, ist aber einfach aus Prinzip besser!"


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Nachdem du mir deine Glaskugel gezeigt hast.
> Der Preis von dem FX-8150 ist wesentlich günstiger als der i7-2600k, da darf er schon mal paar % langsamer sein
> 14,7 Prozent langsamer um genau zu sein. Wird er aber nicht.



Wird er nicht? Die Benches sagen was anderes. Da ist er langsamer als nen Pheneom und die sind schon meilenweit von nem i5 entfernt.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und bei Intel bekommt man für kleines Geld gar keine Leistung. P/L-Sieger ist AMD. und L-Sieger ist Intel denn der Preis ist zu hoch.
> 
> Eine ordentlich Antwort blieb bis jetzt aus.


 
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU - ComputerBase

Lesen bildet.


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Oktober 2011)

@Gordon-1979 Vergiss es doch einfach die haben wieder *Blaue-Brille-Flame-ich-lese-nur-was-ich-sehen-will-Modus" an
In den wichtigen Multicore unterstützen Sachen beißt er dem I7 in den A***H.


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Nachdem du mir deine Glaskugel gezeigt hast.
> Der Preis von dem FX-8150 ist wesentlich günstiger als der i7-2600k, da darf er schon mal paar % langsamer sein
> 14,7 Prozent langsamer um genau zu sein. Wird er aber nicht.


 
Der Intel Core i7-2600K spielt auch in einer ganz anderen Leistungs-Liga. Mann darf ja nicht nur die Cherries picken und sich nur die multi-threaded Performance von Bulldozer ankucken. Da die Games Performance vom Bulldozer wahrscheinlich ziemlich tief ist, muss mann sagen das er im Schnitt nichtmal mit dem i5-2400 mithalten kann. (50% Games/50% Anwendungen) Ich sage da eher das Bulldozer aktuell überteuert ist. Würde mir die CPU zwar sowieso nicht kaufen aber mir wäre das Topmodell gerade mal €150 wert. Mann darf da nicht so wie du sagen, der ist fast so schnell wie nen i7-2600K aber kostet deutlich weniger, weil mann darf die single-threaded nicht vergessen, die immer noch sehr wichtig ist, und auch immer eine gewisse Bedeutung haben wird.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Oktober 2011)

Jippi, der Bulli is in Civ5 0,5fps schneller als en X6 1100T, dann hol ich ihn mir auch xDD


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Oktober 2011)

Hörensagen, Ich trau keinem Bench bis morgen. Nichts ist final NICHTS

Die Definition von Nichts, nicht nur für Intel-Fans


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979 Vergiss es doch einfach die haben wieder *Blaue-Brille-Flame-ich-lese-nur-was-ich-sehen-will-Modus" an



Wer hat denn hier ne Brille auf?



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> In den wichtigen Multicore unterstützen Sachen beißt er dem I7 in den A***H.


 
Wir sprechen uns morgen wieder, darauf kannst du dich verlassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2011)

@all

Versucht bitte wieder sachlicher zu werden. Diese typischen Unterstellungen in Richtung Fanboy müssen nicht sein und sind hier auch unerwünscht.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und bei Intel bekommt man für kleines Geld gar keine Leistung.


 
Einfach mal was in den Raum geworfen...

- Du hast dir die Antwort auf die Hardwarefrage doch selbst gegeben: Keine Angabe, was soll dem hinzuzufügen sein?
-NDA ist eine freiwillige Sache. Wers nicht unterschreib, unterliegt KEINER Beschränkung, er kann im Grunde posten was er will.
- Ich bin mir sicher, es war das A1 Stepping... Glaubst du wirklich in deinem tiefsten Inneren, das DH 2 Tage vor Bully Release nicht B2 hat, wenn es in China bereits Boxed und versiegelt unter der hand verkauft wird?
- Ich gebe mich nicht als Beta-Tester her, für ein Produkt, dessen Optimierung erst noch passieren muss (beim Sata-Bug war es ja nicht klar, das sowas kommt, das war halt Langzeitversagen).
- Gegenfrage: Wieso geben ich eine CPU in die Fertigung, dessen LLC noch Probleme macht? Zeitdruck? Schlechte Qualitätskontrolle? Oder sogar Designprobleme?

Nochmals: Ich wünsche AMD nichts schlechtes, wäre auch ein potentieller Käufer für eine Chip, aber atm siehts eher nach was anderem aus.



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Nachdem du mir deine Glaskugel gezeigt hast.
> Der Preis von dem FX-8150 ist wesentlich günstiger als der i7-2600k, da darf er schon mal paar % langsamer sein
> 14,7 Prozent langsamer um genau zu sein. Wird er aber nicht.


 
 Hast also auch eine Glaskugel  

Selbst wenn er nur um 4% schlechter ist, lohnt sich wieder die i5 Sandy für einige in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich auf morgen. Mal sehen welche CPU meinen PH2x3-740 in den Vorruhestand schickt.

@plaGGy Wer hat die hier nicht? Mal so ne frage benutzt du Windows?


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

Definition von Preisleistung ist, zuerst der Preis und dann die Leistung 

Ich hab letztes Jahr einen 955BE gekauft, hab zuerst auf den Preis ( 65€gebr. 4Monate Alt ) geschaut und dann mir die Leistung zu Gemüte geführt. 
Wenn man mal überlegt das der 955BE damals beim Release über 200€ gekostet hat, ist das ein netter Preis zur Leistung. 

Letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten hab ich meinen Q9550 in der Bucht verhökert nach ca. 14monatiger Benutzung, gekauft für 165€, per Sofortkauf für 190€ weggegangen 

Was bekomme ich jetzt noch für den Gebrauchten 955BE, die 65€ wieder oder auch mit Plus ??


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf morgen. Mal sehen welcher CPU meinen PH2x3-740 in den Vorruhestand schickt.
> 
> @plaGGy Wer hat die hier nicht?


 

Ich hab keine 
Sonst würde ich nicht hier sitzen, sondern mit meinem Gulftown, der Asus Mars 2 und nem schalldichten Gehäuse auf den Bahamas in der Sonne braten und würde mir diese Diskussion mit meinem 2 Supermodels auf der Kinoleinwand anschauen, während mit der Poolboy nen Caipi bringt


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Definition von Preisleistung ist, zuerst der Preis und dann die Leistung
> 
> Ich hab letztes Jahr einen 955BE gekauft, hab zuerst auf den Preis ( 65€gebr. 4Monate Alt ) geschaut und dann mir die Leistung zu Gemüte geführt.
> Wenn man mal überlegt das der 955BE damals beim Release über 200€ gekostet hat, ist das ein netter Preis zur Leistung.
> ...



Nen i5-2500k kostet hingegen nur ~175, kann aber schon ohen OC ne Ecke mehr wenn man sich das bisher mal ansieht.


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

Worauf bezieht sich Deine Aussage ??


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

War ein Fehler meinerseits. Sorry.


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. Oktober 2011)

@Gordon-1979: Du stellst doch hier die Behauptung auf, dass man für kleines Geld keine Leistung von Intel bekommt. Dass du selbst den 2600K mit seinen 250€ zu teuer findest, wissen wir ja schon. Aber schau dir nur mal die ganzen i3er/i5er an. Da bekommt man auch Leistung satt und bezahlt sich trotzdem nicht dumm und dämlich. 
Das Argument, dass AMD das bessere P/L-Verhältnis bietet, stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Also behaupte doch nicht solch einen Unsinn, von wegen Intel wäre überteuert.


----------



## mannefix (11. Oktober 2011)

ja guckt mal alle schön werbung. warum kann man beim video nicht die 7 minütige werbung überspringen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Man kann das aber niemals als seriösen Benchmark bezeichnen, *denn was für ein RAM,BIOS version,VGA,NT,OS u.s.w. kam zum Einsatz? *
> Eine seriöse Seite setzt den NDA nicht auf Spiel.
> *Dann welche Version von Bulli war das B0,B1,B2 *???
> Dann ist Bully nicht in Windows richtig lauffähig, da Microsoft noch ein update dazu ausbringt.
> Das BIOS soll zum Release erschienen, da einige noch Probleme mit dem Load Line Control haben, was zu Instabilitäten bei Bully führen kann. Denn meins wurde bei *Load Line Control schon mehrmals gefixt*, sowie USB u.s.w. denn der 9xx Chipsatz macht bei den Herstellern noch einige Probleme.


So ich zitiere zum 3. mal und hoffe auf eine vernünftige Antwort und kein Intel geflame das nervt. Das was ich wissen will habe ich noch mal dick gemacht.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Wir bekommen von dir doch auch nichts zu hören.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So ich zitiere zum 3. mal und hoffe auf eine vernünftige Antwort und kein Intel geflame das nervt. Das was ich wissen will habe ich noch mal dick gemacht.


Zumindest zum Stepping:
Das Finale.
Das sind nämlich welche von denen die an die Presse geschickt wurden, was ja als Werbung dienen soll. Da werden im Normalfall dann die neuesten genommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2011)

@GoldenMic nun werd mal wieder normal.
@spionkaese sicher? ober ob das BIOS eine aktuelle Beta ist mit LLC fix weis auch keiner, weil wenn der LLC fix nicht drin ist läuft de BD bei Turbo sehr schlecht und Turbo 3,0 ist gar nicht möglich.
Bei den Benchmark interessiert mich Intel gar nicht,(weil ich mir niemals Intel zulege) nur der PII X6 1100T und der FX 8150. Was mich dabei Stört das der X6 oftmals schneller ist.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @GoldenMic nun werd mal wieder normal.
> @spionkaese sicher? ober ob das BIOS eine aktuelle Beta ist mit LLC fix weis auch keiner, weil wenn der LLC fix nicht drin ist läuft de BD bei Turbo sehr schlecht und Turbo 3,0 ist gar nicht möglich.
> Bei den Benchmark interessiert mich Intel gar nicht,(weil ich mir niemals Intel zulege) nur der PII X6 1100T und der FX 8150. Was mich dabei Stört das der X6 oftmals schneller ist.



Sagt ja alles aus.

Wir sollen die Intel-Brille abnehmen 

Bitte, tu dir und allen den Gefallen und verlass diese doch in vielen Punkte recht homogene Diskussion.
Starköpfe ohne Argumente (totale Subjektivität ist kein Argument) braucht keiner.

Nun ist mir auch klar, warum du immer wieder jede Aussage überliest und immer wieder deinen tollen Post zitierst. Ich antworte dir dennoch nun zum 3. Mal:
- Keine Angaben sind keine Angaben! Ka was du von uns erwartest... Soll ich dir hier ein paar Zahlen hinschreiben, damit du zufrieden bist?
- Eine seriöse Seite definiert sich nicht durch das Binden an einen NDA oder nicht!
- B2 weil: ... die Dinger in China bereits schwarz verkauft werden; ... die Presse bestimmt das finale bekommt; ... das B2 stepping bereits ewig draußen ist und ungefähr dacore geht mit der vermutlichen Übergabe an die Produktion, was dann nicht fertig ist, wird auch nicht mitproduziert; wieso sollten sie zum 20. mal selbst B0 oder B1 testen und es 1 Tag vor NDA Fall posten 
- Also ist jeder Bully-Käufer im Grunde ein Betatester, der dafür auch noch Geld bezahlt und erstmal weniger Leistung bekommt; mit dem heilige Versprechen, das es besser wird... 
- Day-1-Hotfixe sind ein Zeichen von mieser Qualitätssicherung, Zeitdruck, oder Designproblemen, weil damit meistens nur krasse Fehlfunktionen gepatcht werden, die jegliche Freude über das gekaufte Produkt schmälern würden. Für kleine Tweaks und Bugs gibts auch nach 3 Wochen noch genug Zeit . Versteh nicht warum man mit nem schlechten LLC in die Produktion geht...

Und ich weiß nicht, wenn du jetzt hier konkrete Aussagen und Zahlen erwartest.... frag die Leute mit der Kristallkugel. Man kann nicht alles wissen, aber das bisher geleakte über nun schon 3-4 Monate spricht einfach auch eine Sprache.

Und nochmal: Ich hoffe das ich unrecht haben (was ich nicht oft hoffe) da ich die Konkurrenz vorm allem in Forschungsbrachen sehr schätze!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin sehr normal, ich erwarte nur Antworten bzw Kommentare zu meinen Posts. Und die kommen von dir nicht weil du keine Gegenargumente hast.


----------



## Memphys (11. Oktober 2011)

Leute, entspannt euch. Es ist nun wirklich nicht mehr lange bis zum Release und dann gibts Klarheit. Ich würd auch mal davon ausgehen das sie, wenn Bulli dem Phenom II wirklich unterlegen wäre, die ganze Sache vorerst abgeblasen und weiter verbessert hätten - was hat man von einem Produkt, das teurer, schwächer und stromhungriger ist als der Vorgänger? Nichts, da spart man sich das Marketing/Verlustgeschäft (schlechte Produktionsraten und man muss unter dem Preis des Vorgängers verkaufen), verschiebt den Release und verbessert bzw. denkt sich ne neue Architektur aus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2011)

@plaGGy und GoldenMic wollten wir uns jetzt beruhigen oder was soll das jetzt hier? Ich bin sachlich geworden und jetzt diese kack hier??
Und plaGGy du weist anscheind nicht was LLC ist. weil die hat nichts mit dem Prozessor zu tun sonder mit dem Mainboard. LLC ist die load line calibration oder load line controll was das Mainboard steuert. Wenn dieses nicht korrekt funktioniert wird der Bully beim Turbo instabil und verliert an Leistung, was darauf hin wiest das der 1100t schneller ist, denn der 1100T benötigt keine LLC. 
Hier ist das noch mal erklärt: ASRock AM3+ (weiter runterscollen)


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Klar, sachlich ist immer besser, aber ich finds schon .... bedenklich,  wenn man als reiner AMD (Fanboi, Fan, Käufer, Gekaufter, Mitarbeiter),  nennen wir es, Vorbelasteter immer wieder versucht Intel ohne Argumente  Madig zu reden. Sag doch einfach direkt, das du dich der Argumente oder  Fakten, oder Leaks oder Lügen verwerst mit Hinweise, das du keinen Intel  kaufst, egal wie gut er wird oder wie schlecht, oder wie gut der Bully  wird, oder wie schlecht. Dann hätten wir uns da alles sparen können. Soll jetzt kein Angriff sein, ich hab im Grunde nichts gegen unschädliche Ignoranz/Subjektivität, das kann jeder handhaben wie er will, wenn er nur damit glücklich wird 

 So back to Post:
 Ich weiß schon im Groben was das ist, aber ich weiß auch, das AMD oder  Intel normalwerweise mit Mainboardherstellen zusammenarbeiten um  wenigstens die offentsichtlichen Fehler vor Release auszumerzen.
 (Und nein, der SataBug gehört da nicht dazu, das ist wohl Langzeiterfahrung).
 Aber das es wohl immer noch nicht gefixt wurde (außer wohl auf dem neuen  Crosshair, das ja mitkommt) finde ich schon interessant. Ich meine, ist  es denn sicher, das das auch auf alten Boards funktioniert mit nem  Update, oder ist das eventuell sogar eine Sache, die nur durch einen  harten Eingriff zu beheben ist? Was nützt mir eine billige CPU, wenn das Mainboard dazu 2 mal gekauft werden muss   (gut, da es ja eher eine Möglichkeit der feinsteuerung von Spannung  ist, denke ich mal das es durchaus durch Updates zu fixen ist, aber das  macht es nicht besser; Day-1Hotfix hat immer einen madigen Beigeschmack )

 Wie dem auch sei, morgen früh wird geschaut wie es aussieht, aber ich  stehe weiterhin dazu, wenn er den i7 nicht wenigstens im Durchschnitt in  Schlagdistanz hat, dann hat sich das warten nicht gelohnt, vor allem,  da dann die Sandys im Preis wieder anziehen werden, die Thubans  natürlich auch.


----------



## gecan (11. Oktober 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> wenn einer AIDA 64 hatt soll er mal den 2600 cpu vergleichen in meiner tabelle steht
> 
> CPU CPU Takt Motherboard Chipsatz Speicher CL-RCD-RP-RAS Note
> 4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 324842 Punkte, in video kommen die auf 448842 wie geht das ?
> ...




genau auf mein aktuellen aida64 aes test hier ist auch schön zu sehen das er bei 3,4ghz 324842 punkte hat


----------



## Verminaard (11. Oktober 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979 Vergiss es doch einfach die haben  wieder *Blaue-Brille-Flame-ich-lese-nur-was-ich-sehen-will-Modus" an
> In den wichtigen Multicore unterstützen Sachen beißt er dem I7 in den A***H.



Bitte nenn hier 3 die Alle bzw Viele staendig oder sehr oft benutzen.



kazzig schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer wieder sehr belustigend, wenn die Leute verallgemeinernd beim Prozessorkauf mit dem Argument "Filme rendern, enkodieren, etc." kommen.
> Ich habe ziemlich viele PC-Freaks in meinem Freundeskreis und ich kenne wenn nur einen, der ab und zu mal (2-3 im Jahr) Intros für Kurzfilme erstellt.
> Manchmal werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass 50% der PCGH-Community den Rechner 24/7/365 für Video- bzw. Bildbearbeitung laufen lässt ...



Filme rendern klingt doch besser als: 50% daddeln, 35% surfen, 5% emails, 10% Pornos schauen.
Will nicht wissen wieviel Leute staendig falsche Sachen kaufen nur weil sie sich selbst beluegen.


Im Laufe der Disskusion sind mir ein paar Dinge aufgefallen die ich nicht verstehe, wahrscheinlich bin ich zu bloed dafuer.

In wenigen Stunden faellt die NDA, daher gibts auch offizielle Tests mit Testmustern die so in den Verkauf kommen, oder ist das nicht ganz richtig?
Wenn das so ist, wieso soll es da noch Bugs geben die noch ausgemerzt werden muessen? Oder gibts die ganzen CPU's noch nicht? Aber wie kommen dann die Chinesen dazu und was fuer eine Version verkaufen die dann?
Aber wenn das stimmt was da behauptet wird, das es eben noch Bugs gibt und noch Optimierungen fehlen, wieso gibt es jetzt schon dann Tests? Ist doch schlecht fuer AMD, wenn dem so waere.
Oder funktioniert der Bulldozer wirklich nur mit dem C5F? Wenn das so ist, wieso reden dann noch immer viele, das das P/L Verhaeltniss bei AMD besser ist?
Ich mein wenn eine CPU nur mit einem ~230€ Board richtig funktioniert, aber die von der Konkurenz mit einem 80€ Board schon richtig funktioniert, sollte das unbedingt beruecksichtigt werden.

Ich find so ein Durcheinander etwas schade, ich wuerde am Wochenende ein neues System kaufen, bisher habe ich noch auf den Bulldozer gewartet, aber irgendwie wird das nix vernuenftiges vermute ich.

Vielleicht kann mich ja einer der sich mit AMD besser auskennt mal vernuenftig aufklaeren


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bitte nenn hier 3 die Alle bzw Viele staendig oder sehr oft benutzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +1
Auch wenn ich den ersten Satz nicht verstanden habe


----------



## iRaphi (11. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem board ist aber schon eine wichtige frage, wenn da wer was weiß (bitte keine Vermutungen) bitte posten.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

iRaphi schrieb:


> Das mit dem board ist aber schon eine wichtige frage, wenn da wer was weiß (bitte keine Vermutungen) bitte posten.


Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das jemand was genaues weiß.
Um wie viel Uhr fällt eigentlich die NDA?


----------



## Regza (11. Oktober 2011)

Wird unsere Neugier nun um 0:00 Uhr gestillt oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Schätze nein.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> +1
> Auch wenn ich den ersten Satz nicht verstanden habe


 
Oehm sorry, war n anstrengender Tag und meine Gedanken sind sehr viel schneller als ich sie tippen kann.

Was ich meinte ist, er soll bitte 3 wichtige Multithreadanwendungen, bzw Multicoresachen, wie er es ausdrueckt, aufzaehlen, welche staendig oder sehr oft von allen oder auch sehr vielen Usern verwendet werden.
Was mir dann die Staerken des Bulldozers im Alltagsgebrauch aufzeigt.

Anscheinend gibt es die, und ich weis nichts davon.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke frühstens morgen um 6 Uhr früh.


----------



## iRaphi (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich muss sowieso um 6 aufstehen. Irgendeinen Vorteil muss das ja haben


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bitte nenn hier 3 die Alle bzw Viele staendig oder sehr oft benutzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Verminaard schrieb:


> Im Laufe der Disskusion sind mir ein paar Dinge aufgefallen die ich nicht verstehe, wahrscheinlich bin ich zu bloed dafuer.
> 
> In wenigen Stunden faellt die NDA, daher gibts auch offizielle Tests mit Testmustern die so in den Verkauf kommen, oder ist das nicht ganz richtig?
> Wenn das so ist, wieso soll es da noch Bugs geben die noch ausgemerzt werden muessen? Oder gibts die ganzen CPU's noch nicht? Aber wie kommen dann die Chinesen dazu und was fuer eine Version verkaufen die dann?
> Aber wenn das stimmt was da behauptet wird, das es eben noch Bugs gibt und noch Optimierungen fehlen, wieso gibt es jetzt schon dann Tests? Ist doch schlecht fuer AMD, wenn dem so waere.


 
Die Testmuster sind schon versandt, wie lange weiß keiner, aber im Grunde stimmt das so, ja.
Ich weiß nicht welche Bugs die CPU an sich noch haben sollte. Denke mal die CPU an sich ist fertig und bugfrei (alles andere wäre auch der MegaGau).
Es schwebt eben das Gerücht durch den Raum, das Windows ein Update braucht, bevor es mit den 4 Modulen a 2 Kernen klarkommt. Ob dies nun die Leistung drastisch anhebt, darf erstmal bezweifelt werden. Wann das update kommt, weiß auch keiner.
Das Final Stepping dürfte realistisch gesehen B2 sein, da es ungefähr auftauchte, als die Übergabe an den Produzenten kurz bevor stand. Wie die Chinesen wieder an die Sache kommen: Die halten sie auch net an diverse NDA-Termine und verkaufen ihre Lieferung unter der Hand für mehr Kohle 
Jedenfalls konnte man sich 1 Tag lang auf einer mir bekannten chinesischen Shop-Seite bereits Boxed-Versionen bestellen, die erschreckende (100%tige) Ähnlichkeit mit der hatten, die wir morgen (vermute ich mal) im handel erhalten werden. Und ich will nicht wissen was auf dem SChwarzmarkt los ist^^




Verminaard schrieb:


> Oder funktioniert der Bulldozer wirklich nur mit dem C5F? Wenn das so  ist, wieso reden dann noch immer viele, das das P/L Verhaeltniss bei AMD  besser ist?
> Ich mein wenn eine CPU nur mit einem ~230€ Board richtig  funktioniert, aber die von der Konkurenz mit einem 80€ Board schon  richtig funktioniert, sollte das unbedingt beruecksichtigt werden.
> 
> Ich  find so ein Durcheinander etwas schade, ich wuerde am Wochenende ein  neues System kaufen, bisher habe ich noch auf den Bulldozer gewartet,  aber irgendwie wird das nix vernuenftiges vermute ich.
> ...



Erstmal muss ich wieder meine Meinung vertreten : AMD hat in dem Bereich, in dem sich die meisten hier bewegen mitnichten mehr das Monopol auf P/L. Eine Sandy verbraucht weniger, leistet idR deutlich mehr, lässt sich besser takten, wird weniger heiß (mit den richtige n Tweaks) als ein Thuban und kostet nur unbedeutend mehr. Denke hier kann man echt nicht mehr pauschal sagen: AMD ist da besser.

BtT: Ja, es scheint so, als sei das genannte Crosshair wohl das gewünschte Testmainboard von AMD. Ob dies nun am genannten, optimierten LLC liegt, oder an diversen anderen Sachen, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Und ich denke auch kein anderer bevor nicht mehr Tests online sind.

*Ich würde dir atm weder zu Intel noch zu AMD raten.*

Du hast nun solange gewartet, schau ob morgen der NDA fällt, lies dir in Ruhe alle Tests durch, warte die nächsten Wochen mal das Preiskarussell ab und vor allem die ersten 24h Gaming Tests ab, vll kommen sogar Bios Updates usw. Ich würde nun wo es wohl wirklich zum Release kommt nichts überstürzen.
Das schlimmste was dir passieren kann, ist das du eine CPU kaufst die eventuell schlechter ist (ob es nun Intel oder AMD ist sei mal dahingestellt). Dagegen sind die Preisunterschiede, die eine Sandy, ein Thuban oder ein Bully machen werden echt nicht mehr schlagend!


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

Am besten schon um 5:00 Uhr aufstehen : Hardwareluxx - Prozessoren


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Am besten schon um 5:00 Uhr aufstehen : Hardwareluxx - Prozessoren



Soso.

5 Uhr ist mir aber zu heftig. Um 7 wird es ihn hoffentlich auch noch geben.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Am besten schon um 5:00 Uhr aufstehen : Hardwareluxx - Prozessoren


 Sehr interessant! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cleriker (11. Oktober 2011)

Feine Sache! Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass es wohl wieder so gegen 6Uhr den eigentlichen Launch gibt. 5Uhr ist da nah dran.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Oktober 2011)

na wenn das wirklich solche eine Spass bremse ist warte ich auf den Bulli II oder nutze das "Übertaktung Potenzial"


----------



## spionkaese (11. Oktober 2011)

Lios Nudin schrieb:
			
		

> Soso.
> 
> 5 Uhr ist mir aber zu heftig. Um 7 wird es ihn hoffentlich auch noch geben.



Wahrscheinlich hoffnungslos überlastet


----------



## Verminaard (11. Oktober 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Am besten schon um 5:00 Uhr aufstehen : Hardwareluxx - Prozessoren


 
Uh Nett, jeder will der Erste sein?
Aber extra wegen soetwas frueher aufstehen?

@ plaGGy, danke fuer deine Ausfuehrungen.
Ich hatte gehofft, das einer der Leute die noch immer vom Bulldozer so sehr ueberzeugt sind darauf antwortet.
Das du oder ein anderer, der das alles bisserl kritischer sieht, darauf eingeht, habe ich erwartet 

Naja das System ist fuer eine Freundin, ich bin im Moment versorgt. 
Bei uns zu Hause werkelt noch ein 1366er System, das noch lange nicht ausgetauscht werden muss, da Leistung satt und reichlich vorhanden ist. Falls es doch eng werden sollte, dann wird an der Taktschraube gedreht, Kuehlung ist ausreichend vorhanden.
Unterwegs werkelt ein Sandy und tut da gute Dienste.

Aber falls mal etwas Kleingeld ueber ist und der Basteldrang wieder mal durchkommt.

Ich hab ja noch immer die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, das der Bulldozer ueberrascht.
Mal sehen


----------



## matty2580 (11. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch immer die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, das der Bulldozer ueberrascht.
> Mal sehen


Eine "Überraschung" wird es auf jeden Fall.
Wenn nicht positiv, dann negativ....


----------



## Skysnake (11. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @plaGGy und GoldenMic wollten wir uns jetzt beruhigen oder was soll das jetzt hier? Ich bin sachlich geworden und jetzt diese kack hier??
> Und plaGGy du weist anscheind nicht was LLC ist. weil die hat nichts mit dem Prozessor zu tun sonder mit dem Mainboard. LLC ist die load line calibration oder load line controll was das Mainboard steuert. Wenn dieses nicht korrekt funktioniert wird der Bully beim Turbo instabil und verliert an Leistung, was darauf hin wiest das der 1100t schneller ist, denn der 1100T benötigt keine LLC.
> Hier ist das noch mal erklärt: ASRock AM3+ (weiter runterscollen)


 
Ähmm... Warum sollte eine CPU durch LoadLineCalibration an Leistung "verlieren" entweder die CPU "verrechnet" sich, weil die Pegel nicht mehr stimmen, und es wird einfach ein falsches Ergebnis ausgegeben, oder Sie schmiert direkt ab. Ne CPU hat ne 1 oder ne 0 anliegen. That´s it. Entweder Sie arbeitet korrekt, oder nicht. Bischen korrekt geht nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2011)

LLC ist laut Intel der Last Level Cache, eine andere Bezeichnung für den L3. Und der hat sehr wohl etwas mit der CPU zu tun  Die Loadline Calibration verringert nicht die Leistung, sondern den Stromverbrauch unter Last und ist per default natürlich so gewählt, dass die CPU stabil arbeitet [und die Performance droppt erst Recht nicht!].


----------



## spionkaese (12. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> LLC ist laut Intel der Last Level Cache, eine andere Bezeichnung für den L3. Und der hat sehr wohl etwas mit der CPU zu tun  Die Loadline Calibration verringert nicht die Leistung, sondern den Stromverbrauch unter Last und ist per default natürlich so gewählt, dass die CPU stabil arbeitet [und die Performance droppt erst Recht nicht!].


Sry, aber meinte er nicht ausdrücklich Load Line C.? 
Hat er zumindest gesagt.


----------



## plaGGy (12. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> LLC ist laut Intel der Last Level Cache, eine andere Bezeichnung für den L3. Und der hat sehr wohl etwas mit der CPU zu tun  Die Loadline Calibration verringert nicht die Leistung, sondern den Stromverbrauch unter Last und ist per default natürlich so gewählt, dass die CPU stabil arbeitet [und die Performance droppt erst Recht nicht!].


 
Ich hab es aus Faulheit iwann mal auf LLC abgekürzt^^, kannte aber die Verwendung LLC zu L3 so auch noch nicht. Ja, er meinte den Loadline, der aberm eines Wissens nach nur Spannungsabgleich betreibt um Leistungsaufnahmespitzen zu verhindern, oder so in der Art^^
Beim OC ist er doch sowieso eher hinderlich, oder?


Naja auch egal, ich lass meine Graka nochmal in der Crysis -SChleife rauchen und freue mich morgen auf den offiziellen Start!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake, wenn eine CPU beim OC zu wenig Strom hast wird die CPU instabil so ist das mit LLC.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2011)

@PCGH Marc:
Mach Ihr heute die Nacht durch?
Die Vorbereitungen für den Test waren bestimmt anstrengend....


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Oktober 2011)

Interessant sind für die Tests aber die Standarttakte, nicht der OC:


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Interessant sind für die Tests aber die Standarttakte, nicht der OC:


 

Auch der OC ist interessant denn man kann ja mit nem 2500´er oder 2600´er OC mal vergleichen ob während eines OC der Bulli aufholen kann oder noch weiter abgeschlagen wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man beide unter Luft bis 5 Ghz bekommt dann sollte der Sandy immernoch besser sein wenn man sichd ie Pro takt Leistung ansieht.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn man beide unter Luft bis 5 Ghz bekommt dann sollte der Sandy immernoch besser sein wenn man sichd ie Pro takt Leistung ansieht.


 
Sicher aber der bulli ist ja auf hohen Takt ausgelegt evtl. bekommt man ihn ja sogar über 5k mit Luft was beim Intel sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. und da könnte der Bulli wieder das eine oder andere Prozentchen gut machen. Von daher würde ich es gut finden beide unter Luft bis ans MAX. zu OC und da mal schauen ob es was bringt.


----------



## hfb (12. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Skysnake, wenn eine CPU beim OC zu wenig Strom hast wird die CPU instabil so ist das mit LLC.


 
Ja, sie rechnet dann falsch, aber sie rechnet deswegen nicht langsamer.
Genau das hat Skysnake versucht, dir zu erklären...


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Sicher aber der bulli ist ja auf hohen Takt ausgelegt evtl. bekommt man ihn ja sogar über 5k mit Luft was beim Intel sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. und da könnte der Bulli wieder das eine oder andere Prozentchen gut machen. Von daher würde ich es gut finden beide unter Luft bis ans MAX. zu OC und da mal schauen ob es was bringt.


 Dem schließe ich mich an. Beide hochtakten soweit es im erträglichen Rahmen geht und dann vergleichen! Natürlich nur zusätzlich zum Test unter Standardtakt.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Oktober 2011)

Dann möchte ich aber gern mal wissen was der Bulli @ 5,5ghz an strom schluckt...


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir egal! Ich hab nur Modem und da lohnt sichs nicht, den Rechner 24/7 laufen zu lassen. Also die Paar Stunden im Monat, die ich zeit zum Spielen habe, volldampf!


----------



## Haxti (12. Oktober 2011)

@GoldenMic: Die anderen haben geschrieben "im erträglichen Rahmen". Damit ist ein Setting gemeint, was ohne Kompressor auskommt. Das impliziert außerdem, dass der Stromverbrauch nicht zu groß ist, weil eine LuKü sonst nicht mitkommt. Ergo wirds sich zeigen, ob sie 5GHz so ohne alles macht, oder eben taktfaul ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Oktober 2011)

Welche Lükü? Boxed Wakü


----------



## Kyrodar (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir echt gerade alle 18 Seiten reingezogen. Sehr erheiternd.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Sicher aber der bulli ist ja auf hohen Takt ausgelegt evtl. bekommt man ihn ja sogar über 5k mit Luft was beim Intel sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. und da könnte der Bulli wieder das eine oder andere Prozentchen gut machen. Von daher würde ich es gut finden beide unter Luft bis ans MAX. zu OC und da mal schauen ob es was bringt.


 
Man könnte auch boshaft sagen: der Bulli ist der neue Pentium 4. 
Der bisherige Rekordhalter war ja eine CPU auf der Basis.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

Kyrodar schrieb:


> Ich hab mir echt gerade alle 18 Seiten reingezogen. Sehr erheiternd.


 
Uf alle 18 auf einmal du bist aber nen ganz Hart gesottener


----------



## green_Nerd (12. Oktober 2011)

Welche 18 Seiten ?? WO finde ich die 

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Man könnte auch boshaft sagen: der Bulli ist der neue Pentium 4.
> Der bisherige Rekordhalter war ja eine CPU auf der Basis.



Na ja ein Vorteil hat der Bulli schon mal er ist auf jedenfall leistungsstärkster als der P4


----------



## da_exe (12. Oktober 2011)

Is wohl doch nix mit 5:01h, dabei hab ich mir extra nen Wecker gestellt


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

ich war gar nicht erst im Bett da ich eh frei habe 

Denn ich Wollte bei der offiziellen Geburt und Beerdigung live dabei sein


----------



## SamsonRade (12. Oktober 2011)

Schade bin grad noch auf arbeit bis 6:00. 

Wäre ein schöner Zeitvertreib gewesen .


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich ärgere mich auch sehr darüber....., habe nur 3 Std. geschlafen.....


----------



## da_exe (12. Oktober 2011)

Jo hab auch nur 3 Stunden gepennt, aber was solls. Wenn nich um 5 dann bestimmt irgendwo um 6. Jetzt kann ich auch wach bleiben und Kaffee machen.

Als Überbrückung vllt ma nen Blick darauf werfen, is nen UK Shop der vorher getestete Bulldozer vertickt.  shop

€: wie ichs mir dachte, Zitat ausm HLuxx Forum : 





> im anderen thread wurde gesagt ist je falsche Uhrzeit, sollte 6.01uhr sein nicht 5.01uhr.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

Und ihr wartet jetzt worauf? 
Das PCGH und HWL ihre vorbereiteten, offiziellen AMD-Benchmarkergebnisse vorstellen?
Edit: Dann haben die bei HWL kräftig verkackt --- von wegen 5:01 
Hm... ich bin eh wach - aber ob es sich deshalb lohnt den Schönheitsschlaf zu unterbrechen....


----------



## Kyrodar (12. Oktober 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Uf alle 18 auf einmal du bist aber nen ganz Hart gesottener


 


green_Nerd schrieb:


> Welche 18 Seiten ?? WO finde ich die
> 
> Gruß Nerd


 
Was habt ihr denn für Probleme, darf man sich nicht mal mit dem ganzen Mist hier aufmuntern? :0


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

Das Beste ist mal wieder der Preisvergleich - 20 von 26 Besuchern empfehlen dieses Produkt - aber keiner hat es


----------



## da_exe (12. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt echt schon seltsame Leute im Inet


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

da hat sich nen amd fanboy aber mächtig mühe gegeben


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

So 6 uhr wir lesen uns gleich im neuen thread wo wir über die miese Leistung ab lästern können 

Ups sorry für DP


----------



## da_exe (12. Oktober 2011)

Oder einer fängst das weinen an, weils doch nich so kommt wie gedacht


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

mal ehrlich da glaubt doch nicht wirklich noch jemand dran oder ?


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich lese schon fleißig....

lol Cinebench nur 5.9? Da habe ich doch 6,93 in Erinnerung.


----------



## da_exe (12. Oktober 2011)

Multicore frisst er doch die Intels, nur Spiele und vorallem der Stromverbrauch, junge junge...
Aber was Strom angeht, wird ein neues Stepping wohl einiges rausreissen nehm ich an.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

na... aber der CB-Wert ist komischerwesie nicht so dolle... als Anwendungsprozessor überzeugt er mich bis jetzt.

Doch der neue P4 - der war bei Anwenugen auch top - in Spielen aber immer eine Klasse unter dem A64.


----------



## XE85 (12. Oktober 2011)

Da es mittlerweile den offiziellen Tests und den dazu gehörigen Thread  gibt gibt, geht es dort weiter:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...zer-fx-8150-gelungenes-comeback-fuer-amd.html

mfg


----------

